# Wanted - Michael Kors fans !!!!



## canadarocks

My favorite bag so far is a Michael Kors Astor satchel , and  a Michael Kors Millbrook hobo, both in a beautiful  "luggage" color, with natural linen colored lining. I think both the quality and durability of his bags are truly fantastic. A classic bag at a wonderful price. Any other fans out there ??


----------



## xIcyBluex

I have a MK ranger wristlet in blue patent that I use to put my camera and other random things in.  They have a great outlet in Williamsburg, VA.


----------



## lovebaseball

I looove michael kors!  The bags hold up so well and I always get compliments when I'm out wearing one.


----------



## aznkat25

My mom absolutely loves this brand and they wear incredibly well.  Great designs and quality!


----------



## tonij2000

I had a Concrete Jungle but sold it, it was a great bag btw. I don't think I'll ever part with my Astor Satchel.


----------



## bagachondriac

canadarocks said:


> My favorite bag so far is a Michael Kors Astor satchel , and a Michael Kors Millbrook hobo, both in a beautiful "luggage" color, with natural linen colored lining. I think both the quality and durability of his bags are truly fantastic. A classic bag at a wonderful price. Any other fans out there ??


 
*Yes!!! I have three MK bags. Two are from his designer collection..the MK Sutton and MK Rehearsal! My newest is the Astor that I just bought from Shopbop!! LOVE LOVE LOVE MICHAEL KORS!!!!*


----------



## mlisaac

I am also a huge Michael Kors fan!  I have the same Rehearsal tote that bagchondriac has in two colors - black and gold.


----------



## Grace123

I stalked the Chestertown Satchel in grey patent, large size, until it finally went on sale at Nordstroms. This is it in red, I don't have a pic of mine. 

I LOVE this bag! It's so well-made, strong and pretty! I used it once for an overnighter and now I use it for my laptop bag. It carries the laptop in fabulous style.


----------



## LilTiffany

*Agreed - super well made. I have the Harness Denim Jacquary Top Zip Shoulder bag from his MICHAEL line, and it's held up really well. It's my go-to bag in the summer that's the perfect mix of casual and class!*​


----------



## Myliecad

I don't have any MK bags, but I have a fabulous puffer coat by him. It's really warm and, so far, long-lasting. I can't wear it while skiing or anything, but it *is* my winter coat.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I only just became interested in Michael Kors bags this season, after seeing his python bags for resort. I haven't received the one I ordered yet, but my mom has some MK bags, and likes them. I purchased this one:


----------



## alec_mcbeal

i have 2 mk bags i dont know whats theyre name will post pictures later


----------



## pinkshoulders

I have five MbMKs -- almost all 'large shoulder.'  Love his new colors every season.


----------



## anneonimiss

I got a MK Ranger Hobo in Gunmetal on eBay recently.  It's cute, but I haven't worn it yet.  It seems to be well made, but easily scratched (it's a metallic silver).  I've seen some very nice MK bags at my TJ Maxx also.

This is the one I have:


----------



## mrose75

I have the MK Astor Satchel in Luggage from several years ago and it  is still one of my favorite bags.


----------



## jmcadon

I don't have one, but am a fan of the MK line. I like his clothes as well.


----------



## bagachondriac

I just purchased MK watches for myself and one for my sister's birthday!


----------



## karmenzsofia

I LOVE MK bags. Right now I'm lusting after
the Lattington line, as well as my usual
cravings for Astor bags.

I wish we could get enough members
together to get our own subforum.


----------



## Hedwig

I do not have one yet but I have been thinking about purchasing one. 
I like the Astor line and the Lattington line looks amazing too. 

I posted a thread recently asking if anybody happens to own the Palm Beach satchel. Does any of you girls own one? I would be very interested in hearing your opinions on it.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ I know I saw that. I don't have one. It might help to post a photo here.


----------



## Hedwig

Here is a picture.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Oh, I know that bag, didn't know the name, though. 

LOVE IT. I was never a fan of studs until the MK Astor line. I love the studded hobos, tote and satchels--especially these. And, unlike others, this one has the two outer pockets. I would definitely go for it! If you get it, you better post pictures...


----------



## Compass Rose

anneonimiss said:


> I got a MK Ranger Hobo in Gunmetal on eBay recently. It's cute, but I haven't worn it yet. It seems to be well made, but easily scratched (it's a metallic silver). I've seen some very nice MK bags at my TJ Maxx also.
> 
> This is the one I have:


 I have this one in a baby blue.  I love it.  So slouchy!  I also have had the Astor satchel for about 4 years now, and I can't say enough about that bag, either.  I'm kind of sad that the lining in the newer bags isn't the beautiful Irish linen, but some other rayon-type with his logo.


----------



## katelove477

I saw Kate Bosworth with the Astor satchel and the rest is purse history. My luggage astor satchel and i were inseparable for nearly 3 years! I kept trying to move on, but that bag is beyond fabulous.  I  michael kors


----------



## karmenzsofia

What do you all think about the Astor Tote? I have been eyeing it forever, but I can't remember how heavy and comfortable (or not) it was when I tried it on at the store many months ago.

Any opinions?


----------



## Hedwig

Karmenzsofia: I promise to post pics if I get the bag. Have not quite decided yet.  

The Astor tote looks amazing. I cannot tell how comfortable it is though as they do not sell the brand here in Finland. I have to rely on pics. 

That is why I would love to see some modeling pics of your MK bags. Pics please!


----------



## bagachondriac

karmenzsofia said:


> What do you all think about the Astor Tote? I have been eyeing it forever, but I can't remember how heavy and comfortable (or not) it was when I tried it on at the store many months ago.
> 
> Any opinions?


 

I have this in cognac but have yet to carry it! Lovin the style.....but I will admit that it is a very large bag. Either that, or I'm a very small person! Like you, I'm a big MK fan!


----------



## bagachondriac

Here's a modeling pic...






BTW...do you think it would be safe to treat this bag with Apple Care?


----------



## karmenzsofia

Absolutely! I treat all my bags with it before I even use them. It's the safest product out there.


----------



## bagachondriac

karmenzsofia said:


> Absolutely! I treat all my bags with it before I even use them. It's the safest product out there.


 
karmen....I'm never certain that I'm doing this correctly, so your advice would be appreciated. Do I spray the Apple stain repellent on first and then apply the leather care, or do I not need to apply both? 

BTW..IMO, this bag isn't the least bit heavy. I wish it had a slightly larger shoulder drop, but other than that, it's perfect in every way. My DH and I went out tonight and I decided to carry it...got several compliments!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Apple Care first to condition the leather, especially if its dry, then the spray. They tell you to wait till it dries and spray it again. I have done it both ways: 1 time and 2 times. Either way has worked just fine for me.

I can see how people would notice that bag; it's supaKool!


----------



## bagachondriac

karmenzsofia said:


> Apple Care first to condition the leather, especially if its dry, then the spray. They tell you to wait till it dries and spray it again. I have done it both ways: 1 time and 2 times. Either way has worked just fine for me.
> 
> I can see how people would notice that bag; it's supaKool!


 
Thanks so much! One more question if you don't mind....I have several Sissi Rossi washed leather bags that I've yet to carry and want to know if they can be treated as well. I noticed the last time I treated a washed leather bag with the stain repellent that it changed the feel of the leather. Perhaps there is a different product made specifically for washed leather bags. Do you know?


----------



## karmenzsofia

Not sure. Call the people at leatherstuff.com (I'm assuming that's where you got the products). They are ultra friendly and helpful.


----------



## Stephid

Oh I'm such a big Michael Kors fan! Love his bags! I have 3 bags of his and I love them a lot. Anyways, here's what I have:






^ Sorry don't know the name of the bag.  I squeed when I saw the slippers in the store and was like I have to get these cuz it'll match my bag. lol. 





^ the black astor grommet satchel's my mom's and the purple lattington large satchel is mine.





^ And this one if my fave MK bag. Had it for like 3 years now. I sooo love it! Don't know the name of it either unfortunately.


----------



## Hedwig

bagachondriac said:


> Here's a modeling pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...do you think it would be safe to treat this bag with Apple Care?


 

I had no idea from the previous pics that it is such a large bag. Was it nice to carry? How much stuff did you have in it when you say that it was not heavy at all?

The style is great though and the bag looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## bagachondriac

^ Thanks! I didn't realize when ordering it from Shopbop that it would be this large either, but then again, I prefer larger bags. It's quite comfortable to carry, although I have incredibly narrow shoulders which makes it difficult to keep any bag straps from slipping off! I carried a medium size makeup bag, keys, phone, and a large Abas frame wallet. I don't think that it was heavy, but then I am so accustomed to carrying heavy bags that I seriously don't notice the weight. When I carry my Gustto bacas, they are usually stuffed with much more and even then, I don't notice the weight! I guess the truth is that if I really like a bag that much, the weight of it is immaterial to me. 


Stephid....love your purple lattington!


----------



## karmenzsofia

stephid: I love those bags!!!! I'm crazy about this year's F/W MMK collection. When they came out and I went to the store, I was overwhelmed because I liked so many of them--which is rare for me. How do you like the large satchel? I want that and the medium shoulder satchel with the shoulder strap. But first, I need some cash!


----------



## redskater

I like MK a lot too.  The quality is really good, and I think he's got a lot of cute styles. The only problem is that they always get so discounted that I never buy them retail.  Kind of reminds me of Cole Hann, they are great bags too quality wise.  

here are my 3 at the moment.  I did have a palm beach satchel in gold but sold it.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I know what you mean. I'm amazed when I see other designer handbags of lower quality selling for twice the amount. But, hey, better for my wallet...


----------



## flipchickmc

This is the only MbMK bag I own - python signature satchel. I get tons of compliments whenever I use her. I also have matching MK signature pumps that I wear her with.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I can only imagine how good that bag and those shoes look together


----------



## TygerKitty

My sister in law has an MK bag.. it's absolutely gorgeous (shoulder bag with two buckles on the side in a camel/tan color?) I have no idea what it is but I love it!


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ Sounds like the Large Ranger in Walnut. I had that bag and loved it!


----------



## 2maddie2

I have the Astor tote in cream! I really love it although it doesn't stay on my shoulder at all. And Bagachondriac-- you must be tiny- I am 5'1" and that bag doesn't look that big on me. Lol I don't think it is a heavy bag either- I don't like when the bag is so heavy before you even load it up. This one isn't!


----------



## Hedwig

I got the bag. MK Palm Beach satchel. Yay!!!! 

My very first MK bag. I am so excited! 

Promise to post pics later.


----------



## luralee

bagachondriac said:


> Here's a modeling pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...do you think it would be safe to treat this bag with Apple Care?


 
I love this bag, but everywhere I've seen it, it wasn't a shoulder bag.   Do you think a "fluffy" gal could shoulder it?   This is the bag that I saw before the Steve Madden "Kylie" that I posted in this forum, but I gave it up because I didn't think I could shoulder it.
I also LOVE this one in the deep red.  
Does anyone have this MK bag?  (Sorry I tried to just copy the pic, but couldn't.)
http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=321380&PartnerID=FROOGLE&BannerID=PD220
One of the reviews said that it was a little hard to get into because of the drawstring.
Thanks for all the info!


----------



## karmenzsofia

I was at the MK store yesterday, having a fit because all of the F/W Astor and Lattington bags are at 40% off to make room for the Resort bags--which are already at the stores. 

The Astor tote (not on sale, kuZ from previous season) is pretty tight unless you have thin arms and shoulders. The handles are soft, so it's comfortable--and I personally think it looks better--on the arm or handheld.

The other one, the Astor Gromet Drawstring Tote, I as trying on yesterday. I like it--a lot--but not as much as some of the others. I didn't think it was hard to get into kuZ of the drawstring design, but I'm not crazy about the handles.


----------



## L.A.

I have a MK bag and yes I completely agree they hold up really well.  I always get compliments when I wear it.  Not sure what the name is though I bought it 3 years ago and it is a classic, I will post a picture later.


----------



## TygerKitty

Where do you all buy MK bags online?  What are the best places?  Any deals?


----------



## Stephid

karmenzsofia said:


> stephid: I love those bags!!!! I'm crazy about this year's F/W MMK collection. When they came out and I went to the store, I was overwhelmed because I liked so many of them--which is rare for me. How do you like the large satchel? I want that and the medium shoulder satchel with the shoulder strap. But first, I need some cash!



Sorry I didn't reply sooner. Well to answer your question I do love my large satchel bag. I admit even tho I'm more of a shoulder bag type of girl I'm glad I bought it. Plus the color won me over. LOL.

And I've heard about the bags being on sale for 40% off. Kinds makes me wish I waited on buying mine. But my mom's black Astor was on sale when she bought it at the MK store tho.


----------



## Luna

I have a MK astor overnighter in luggage that I just can't bring myself to get rid of.


----------



## canadarocks

Luralee, I have this bag, it is a bit hard to shoulder, but WOW so gorgeous !!! I am totally in love with this bag, it is my 5th MK, and to date, my favorite.


----------



## canadarocks

TygerKitty, that is the MK brookville hobo, I have it in the Luggage color and I purchased one, sold it on Ebay, only to miss it so much, I bought it again. This is actually still on the MK website. A truly classy and perfect bag.


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ Thanks doll!

I think you are right about the brookville tote although... in my mind, the buckles were closer to the top?  Were there any bags like that??  Maybe I'm just remembering incorrectly!  Beautiful bag though... found the second pic on the MK website when looking for the first one; drooooooooling over the pink color... so gorgeous!


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ I saw and tried on the second bag--or one like it, which just came out as part of the Resort collection--in an off-white, vanilla-like color. This bag melts in your hands. It is a piece of cloud.


----------



## bagachondriac

luralee said:


> I love this bag, but everywhere I've seen it, it wasn't a shoulder bag. Do you think a "fluffy" gal could shoulder it?
> !


 

Sorry it took me so long to respond to your question, but I haven't revisited this thread in a while. This bag has little to no shoulder drop, so it is a somewhat tight fit. In a sense, I like that it's this way as opposed to it being looser because it's easier for me to hold the straps up. Does that make any sense? My biggest problem is that I have NO shoulders and consequently all my bags constantly fall off! I've thought seriously about buying grips for my bags for this reason.


----------



## knics33

I love MK- I own an Astor, but would LOVE to have something from his designer line

Michael by MK Astor in natural...


----------



## karmenzsofia

Oh, knicks, I love your Astor Satchel. And that's a beautiful color. There's a bunch on fbay, on and of, in luggage and black

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MICHAEL-KORS-ASTOR-LARGE-SATCHEL-BAG-MK-LOGO-CHARM_W0QQitemZ280282400304QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280282400304&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## karmenzsofia

oops


----------



## Bentley4Bags

I love MK I have the Large Signature Harness Satchel that I bought last year in the brown. Its so fabulous I always come back to that bag from time to time. I could never get rid of it.

Its this bag just not in denim but camel brown...

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-LA...14&_trkparms=72:1419|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## karmenzsofia

PS: All of the Lattington bags were 40% this last weekend at the MK store to make room for the Resort bags, including this coveted large purple satchel on fbay. I wonder if the sale is still going on.






http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-la...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## karmenzsofia

Bentley4Bags said:


> I love MK I have the Large Signature Harness Satchel that I bought last year in the brown. Its so fabulous I always come back to that bag from time to time. I could never get rid of it.
> 
> Its this bag just not in denim but camel brown...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-LA...14&_trkparms=72:1419|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318


 
I've never been a fan of sig bags kuZ I like the others more, but I'm glad you got this one in camel brown kuZ it looks way nicer and more MK-like than the denim one. I bet you can wear this bag all day, every day.


----------



## karmenzsofia

OMGosh, check out this color. I have not seen this one in person. The leather looks like that new kind of glossy leather that its hybrid between regular leather and patent.









http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-Burgandy-Astor-Large-Satchel-Fab-298_W0QQitemZ280282585410QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280282585410&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Bentley4Bags

^^lol I dont like the denim at all its not for me....but seriously the brown is real nice and classy...you make me wanna take a pic of her now...b/c the link I posted doesn't do the bag justice...


----------



## karmenzsofia

yeah, do so!!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

I will do it just for you tomorrow....Its late here and the bf has to get up way early I fortunately have off for the NJEA Teachers convention so I have nothing to do all day tomorrow.


----------



## karmenzsofia

okeedokee


----------



## tonij2000

Tried to insert a pic of my Astor but it didn't work, sorry.


----------



## karmenzsofia

you can open it in your computer, right-click on it, choose copy, and then come back here and right click on the message space, and choose paste


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Large Signature Harness Satchel


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ Oh, nice! I LUV the thick straps all over the bag and the bold hardware, and the sig fabric is not "in your face" like other sig patterns. Is it heavy?


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Believe it or not no not heavy at all...I pack mine too...I actually am wearing her today b/c taking the pic reminded me on how much I love her....lol


----------



## karmenzsofia

well then, that's even better.


----------



## karmenzsofia

oops


----------



## handbag*girl

I just got my 1st MK bag and Accessories. The best part was that everything was on sale. The Austin Satchel was marked down to $208.00 and the wallet, blank book, and cosmetic pouch I got at the outlet for an additional 40% off.
I am so excited!


----------



## karmenzsofia

what a steal!!!!!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Congrats handbaggirl thats a great deal!!!


----------



## TygerKitty

karmenzsofia said:


> ^ I saw and tried on the second bag--or one like it, which just came out as part of the Resort collection--in an off-white, vanilla-like color. This bag melts in your hands. It is a piece of cloud.


 
That sounds like heaven!

BTW... your avatar is scary!


----------



## karmenzsofia

you should've seen the one I had before this one...


----------



## pinkshoulders

From the Nordstrom sale (40 percent off), I'm showing off my MbMK Joplin Large Shoulder in emerald patent with mocha trim.  It is squishy and incredibly lightweight. I also included a pic of the hardware on the strap.  Sorry, it is hard to photograph patent!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Wow, I've never seen that one before. I like that strap, it's interesting.


----------



## pinkshoulders

I had never seen it either and there it was on the sale table calling to me!  It also comes in black patent.


----------



## Hedwig

handbag*girl said:


> I just got my 1st MK bag and Accessories. The best part was that everything was on sale. The Austin Satchel was marked down to $208.00 and the wallet, blank book, and cosmetic pouch I got at the outlet for an additional 40% off.
> I am so excited!


 


Congrats! What colour did you get?


----------



## handbag*girl

Hedwig said:


> Congrats! What colour did you get?



black...

What do we think of this bag...
The one on the right. I am looking for an every day bag.
http://viewer.zmags.com/showmag.php?mid=wwqrdr#/page8/


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ I haven't seen that one in person. Looks good, though.


----------



## No Cute

Does anyone have the Amherst tote or Amherst shoulder bag?  What do you think?


----------



## karmenzsofia

I don't have that one, but I have seen this one at the store. The leather is soft and folds over a bit on the top, so the strap drop is longer than what it looks with the top stretched out as in the photos. 

MK Amherst Shoulder Bag
The brown one is for sale at MichaelKors.com, down to $279 from $398.






The MK Amherst Tote is super cool, and I like that it comes with a detachable shoulder strap. It's $448 at MK's website.


----------



## No Cute

It's 314 at NM online, which has me dangling my finger over the buy it button...lol.  I have an NM card and could pay it the end of December, but I have YET to get myself credit card debt since finding tPF, and I hate to start...but such a cool bag.  I'm saving for an Ignes Cecilia, in dark streaked gold (so brown family), so I'd have to wait a lot longer for Cecilia, who is 395.  But then, if I waited, I could get another color...hmmmm...not a brown...or maybe still the gold streak.  Such intense decisions.  Best sleep and decide in the morning, eh?  All shopping looks good at this hour


----------



## karmenzsofia

Well, if you're sure, you're sure. If you're not sure, then yes, better sleep on it.


----------



## No Cute

With a bigger budget, I'd be much more sure .  If I do this, I put off the possibility of an Ignes Cecilia for at least two month, and that's a something I've been wanting since August.  Saving saving.


----------



## staciesg26

I have 3 Michael by Michael Kors bags.  I actually just got my 3rd yesterday.  I have a Astor satchel in grass green suede, a Brookeville satchel in luggage and my new Lattington satchel in black.   The leather is great and they hold up well.  I've had my Astor satchel for probably 3 years.


----------



## Wayneright

I'm getting a Michael Kors for Christmas! Woohoo , I get to join the MK club soon!


----------



## Hedwig

staciesg26: Great choices! I love the Astor and Lattington line.

Wayneright: Which one are you getting for Christmas? 

Still waiting for my first MK bag...


----------



## Wayneright

Hedwig said:


> staciesg26: Great choices! I love the Astor and Lattington line.
> 
> Wayneright: Which one are you getting for Christmas?
> 
> Still waiting for my first MK bag...










Nothing too outrageous, because my mom is buying it for me and she isn't going to spend a fortune.  I believe it's the Big Valley medium (or large?) hobo, but in BRIGHT RED .  It'll be nice to have something classic and practical...since most of my other bags are not.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ It's beautiful!


----------



## TylersMom17

http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp159/lrenda01/Picture225.jpg
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp159/lrenda01/Picture222.jpg
file://C:\Documents and Settings\LRenda.EBSCO\Desktop\New Folder\New Folder\real


----------



## TylersMom17




----------



## karmenzsofia

TylersMom: I love that bag! It's the Michael by MK Desert Washed Leather Large Satchel in Pink.
Here's another photo, from MK:


----------



## Hedwig

Wayneright said:


> Nothing too outrageous, because my mom is buying it for me and she isn't going to spend a fortune. I believe it's the Big Valley medium (or large?) hobo, but in BRIGHT RED . It'll be nice to have something classic and practical...since most of my other bags are not.


 



This bag will look so gorgeous in bright red!


----------



## marla523

Didn't know where else to post this, but just got this today.


----------



## karmenzsofia

That's a super hot bag!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Do any of you ladies have MK's Astor Large Drawstring Satchel?
It comes in Black, Vanilla, Tan and Turquoise


----------



## handbag*girl

Does anyone have this bag? It's called the Brookville Drawstring Tote?
I love the look of it. Wondering if it's a good work bag.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I don't have it, but it looks yummy and perfect for work or everyday use


----------



## pursefan06

I have 4 Michael Kors bags, 3 of these Mixed Media Astor bags (the one pictured and 1 in black leather and one in denim) and a Colgate nylon & leather Hobo. I love them!!


----------



## sweetneet

i love Michael Kors! i have one bag, a white patent leather hobo i bought last year







an actually i just got an email, there's a bunch of stuff on sale on Michael Kors website! the lattington satchels, astor grommet bags are on sale, as are some other stuff!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Lovely hobo 

Gosh, there are so many sales...
if I had the cash I would be going
nutZ. Actually, I'm still going nutZ...


----------



## ServicePlease

I have 1 bag of MK, don't know the name though


----------



## No Cute

Saw the amazing Astor Grommet Clutch in vanilla.  Really wanted a metallic clutch if I sunk money into one at all, so said no to the beauty.  But it was a beauty!!!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Have you seen the Astor Grommet Clutch in White Gold? 







Astor Grommet Clutch in Vanilla


----------



## handbag*girl

The Astor Grommet Clutches are on sale at the MK outlets for $106.00. They have have them in Gold, White, Black and Luggage. I have been looking for the perfect clutch forever so I got the black!


----------



## handbag*girl

I have fallen in love with MK bags. I started with the Austin Satchel in Black Nylon. I love it and have gotten many compliments. I wanted something a little smaller so I bought the Austin Messenger in Black Patent Leather. It is the perfect casual bag.

It's going to be a while before I get something new. It's going to be tough with the Grommet Satchels going 40% off at the outlets.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ kOoL bag 
I just love the entire Michael MK line


----------



## handbag*girl

Ok so I finally took pics of my Michael Kors goodies.
The first is my Nylon Austin Satchel that I got on Sale at Macy's for 40% off.
The wallet and cosmetic pouch I got at the outlet for 40% off as well. I sold my LV Saleya pm (I never used it)  and bought the messenger and coin purse  at the MK Boutique with part of the $$. I have back issues and normally can't carry a shoulder bag on a regular basis without discomfort ... except for this one!!! This bag is the best purchase I have made in a long time. 
The last pic is of the Grommet Clutch. I love this bag and got it for 50% off.
It's been a busy month and I am so done until the new year (unless I sell something else I don't use ...).


----------



## karmenzsofia

OMG, you've gotten some great deals!
 I'm glad the messenger worked for you. I love that Astor Grommet Clutch...it's so fun.


----------



## junebug35

I just ordered my first MK ranger leather hobo bag in tan. I've never had a MK...do they hold up really well? I can't wait til it comes!


----------



## karmenzsofia

I love the Ranger hobos. They're so comfortable and slouchy and super practical. Do you know if you got the Ranger on which the flaps of the two front pockets connect or the Ranger II, on which the pockets are separate? I had the Ranger II in Walnut. Amazing bag.


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

karmenzsofia said:


> MK Amherst Shoulder Bag
> The brown one is for sale at MichaelKors.com, down to $279 from $398.


 
I am getting this bag in Deep Red with GH for Christmas!!! My first MK bag! It is soooo buttery soft, omg, I love it! I found it at Nordstorms on sale but didn't buy it because they had so many great bags i couldn't pick one, it was overwhelming... later I was wishing I would have bought it and told my boyfriend, so he went to pick it up for one of my gifts because he is so sweet!!!! I will have to post a pic of mine, the strap on mine is on the front, not the sides! I can't wait to start carrying it!


----------



## junebug35

karmenzsofia said:


> I love the Ranger hobos. They're so comfortable and slouchy and super practical. Do you know if you got the Ranger on which the flaps of the two front pockets connect or the Ranger II, on which the pockets are separate? I had the Ranger II in Walnut. Amazing bag.


 
I am thinking that the pockets are separate...that's how it looks on the pics.  It's going to be tan...I just know I'm going to love it. I've been wanting a good leather bag for awhile.


----------



## karmenzsofia

This is the Ranger II in Walnut. The one I had.


----------



## junebug35

I just saw the MK Amherst--that is very very nice!


----------



## karmenzsofia

SpoilMeRotten said:


> I am getting this bag in Deep Red with GH for Christmas!!! My first MK bag! It is soooo buttery soft, omg, I love it! I found it at Nordstorms on sale but didn't buy it because they had so many great bags i couldn't pick one, it was overwhelming... later I was wishing I would have bought it and told my boyfriend, so he went to pick it up for one of my gifts because he is so sweet!!!! I will have to post a pic of mine, the strap on mine is on the front, not the sides! I can't wait to start carrying it!



The strap is on the front? Yeah, post photos, p-lease!


----------



## junebug35

karmenzsofia said:


> This is the Ranger II in Walnut. The one I had.


 
Oh ok Karmen....thanks for the pic! Mine must be the first Ranger because the pockets are different. So I guess the pockets on mine won't be separated. It's kinda hard to tell from the pics I see.


----------



## SpoilMeRotten

karmenzsofia said:


> The strap is on the front? Yeah, post photos, p-lease!


 
I will take some photos tonight! It actually has double straps, I don't know why but I can't find one exactly like it online!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Is it this one, then?


----------



## junebug35

Yeah that's it! The first one! I'm drooling...lol...


----------



## karmenzsofia




----------



## nwhite

I have been  ing over MK for a while now.  I have yet to get one!  I am loving the new Harrison shoulder bag and the "McGraw" (Zebra) drawstring bag!


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ go for it, get one!


----------



## BagLadie

I just got this for a STEAL at TJMaxx today.  It came without a dustbag and has a few scratches on it so I actually got them to lower the price!  It's called Desert (large).  It's so slouchy - I love it.  I can't decide whether I love it enough to keep it though!  I think I do.  Love Michael Kors.  Sorry about the bad pic - took it with my phone and the lighting is so bad in here.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I love the Desert line. Most Desert bags have two
pockets on the front, with a couple of exceptions.
I'm trying to remember the name of this bag...I think
its Desert Large Drawstring Hobo.
Try it out, and see what happens.


----------



## BagLadie

I may be returning it.....it's heavy!  Other than that, I looove it.  I just get annoyed with heavy bags.  I am used to my speedy which is so lighweight.  So it may be going back tomorrow - which I am sad about because it's so pretty.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Yeah, there's no chance a leather bag like
this one could compete weight-wise with
an LV Speedy...


----------



## snowy day

I just bought this MK Lattington bag in black and like that it has a longer strap - but do people wear them on their shoulders or cross-body? Or just hold it on the arm or hand? Do you think this could go dressy and casual? An everyday kind of bag? I love the leather and size. I'm not sure how it fits all my stuff yet, but I'm working on it! Any opinions?

bargainjill.com/ebags-deals-V105/resize/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Lattington-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-55233.jpg


----------



## dsmlvbags

I have the astor bag in patent bordeaux color.  It's a stunning bag.  My girlfriend and I both LOVE MK bags and shoes.


----------



## karmenzsofia

snowy day said:


> I just bought this MK Lattington bag in black and like that it has a longer strap - but do people wear them on their shoulders or cross-body? Or just hold it on the arm or hand? Do you think this could go dressy and casual? An everyday kind of bag? I love the leather and size. I'm not sure how it fits all my stuff yet, but I'm working on it! Any opinions?
> 
> bargainjill.com/ebags-deals-V105/resize/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Lattington-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-55233.jpg




I love this bag and would use it however I found it to be most comfortable to me, and whenever I felt like it. I think it's a versatile bag.


----------



## KoobaMe

snowy day said:


> I just bought this MK Lattington bag in black and like that it has a longer strap - but do people wear them on their shoulders or cross-body? Or just hold it on the arm or hand? Do you think this could go dressy and casual? An everyday kind of bag? I love the leather and size. I'm not sure how it fits all my stuff yet, but I'm working on it! Any opinions?
> 
> bargainjill.com/ebags-deals-V105/resize/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors-Lattington-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-55233.jpg




Great bag! It's on my list of must haves. I only recently got into MK bags (had raincoats and other clothing items/shoes) but so far I have an Astor Grommet Drawstring in luggage and a metallic snakeskin Astor in gold.


----------



## mustangtiff21

I was just wondering if the Patent Lattington is still available anywhere? I love the signature dark brown patent Lattington (drawstring) that I saw o ebay a few months back. I should have jumped on it but I didn't! I am also itching for the Astor Grommet Drawstring in Coffee@ I love MK. I adore his jeans as well! (They fit me good in the tush! lol)


----------



## Esquared72

I just bought my first MK bag yesterday. It's the new braided grommet tote. I loooove it! Was really torn between the red and the white, and ultimately ended up with the white. Tons of space, beautiful braided straps.


----------



## nwhite

eehlers - I saw that at the mall this weekend and it's beautiful! Great choice!


----------



## Esquared72

Thanks!  I saw it and fell in love.  So looking forward to spring and summer this year!   

Of course, now I think I'm officially on a ban from buying anything else.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ It's gorgeous! 
KongRatZ!!!


----------



## nwhite

I think the next bag I buy will be a MK Desert Satchel either in brown or the Panama (straw with white trim).  I have been wanting one of those forever!


----------



## Wayneright

So I just bought this cute Michael Kors on ebay (even though I really need to stop shopping ush.  Still, I'm a big fan of the purple/green combo and I have two wallets that would look awesome with this bag. Anyway, I ended up snagging it for $39.99 using Best Offer (isn't it even more satisying to win an ebay auction that way? )

However, despite my pre-purchase research I have no idea when this bag was made or what the collection line was .  I even emailed the Michael Kors website and they weren't helpful.

I attached the picture of it from the auction (I haven't even recieved it yet, heh).  Anyone know anything about this bag???  Thanks.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Oh, wow, it's very cute, and what a steal!!!
I wish I new the name or collection, but I don't.
Maybe someone who knows will show up. I would
google images for "MK green purple" in the meantime.


----------



## nwhite

I haven't seen that one either, but it's really pretty!


----------



## alec_mcbeal

karmenzsofia said:


> Is it this one, then?



I have this in blue


----------



## alec_mcbeal

finally got the chance to take photos of my MK, I juts don't know the names..

taken from my iphone...


----------



## agnes01

I just purchased a pair of MK shoes (sandal style from the Spring 09 collection) that I can't stop looking at and trying on - they are beautiful! -  and I am considering ordering another style as well that I found on Nordstrom.com.   I've been checking out the bags too and I think they look really nice.  I'm glad to hear you are enjoying yours!  I am sure one of these days I'll acquire one too.


----------



## karmenzsofia

alec_mcbeal said:


> finally got the chance to take photos of my MK, I juts don't know the names..
> 
> taken from my iphone...




The first one is from an older collection...don't know the name.
The blue one is the Ranger Shoulder Bag (the front pockets on the Ranger II are separate and do not join on top). I love this bag!


----------



## Bella99

Help!  I am in love with the MK Desert large shoulder satchel, probably in blue, though all colors are amazing.....but  can't get past the $550 price tag.   I am afraid that if I get it, I will sit and stare at it and obsess about the money.  Is this one of those bags that I might find at 40% off on Zappos at some point, or more likely to sell out if I wait too long and I will never have it?  How do you all handle these situations?  Any adice would be appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

They show up on fBay from time to time. They're usually unused, and the prices are low. I don't know about Zappos. I think the bag you're talking about is from a year ago.


----------



## louch

Hi Ladies
Just stumbled across this thread tonight - glad to have found it.  I don't own any MK bags but have put several in my basket online but then chickened out buying one as I haven't seen any IRL.  They look gorgeous - I particularly like his turquoise colours and purple - my 2 faves! 
Good to hear how much you all like them - will consider more seriously getting one.

cheers


----------



## karmenzsofia




----------



## Odebdo

ooops...


----------



## Odebdo

Hello ladies...

Just joined tpf and the MK club!  

I just purchased my first MK bag (and wallet...I went ALL out) about 2 weeks ago...

I have the yellow small braided grommet bag and matching smaller wallet...the yellow is gorgeous...I am in love!

Question for those who have had and carried MK bags for a while...did you treat the bag before carrying it?  If so with what?  And if not, how does it look now?

TIA!


----------



## Odebdo

oops...sorry for the double post!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Odebdo said:


> Hello ladies...
> 
> Just joined tpf and the MK club!
> 
> I just purchased my first MK bag (and wallet...I went ALL out) about 2 weeks ago...
> 
> I have the yellow small braided grommet bag and matching smaller wallet...the yellow is gorgeous...I am in love!
> 
> Question for those who have had and carried MK bags for a while...did you treat the bag before carrying it?  If so with what?  And if not, how does it look now?
> 
> TIA!




I treat all my leather bags with Apple leather care products (the conditioner and the stain & rain repellent). I highly recommend them.


----------



## berlander

Bella99 said:


> Help! I am in love with the MK Desert large shoulder satchel, probably in blue, though all colors are amazing.....but can't get past the $550 price tag. I am afraid that if I get it, I will sit and stare at it and obsess about the money. Is this one of those bags that I might find at 40% off on Zappos at some point, or more likely to sell out if I wait too long and I will never have it? How do you all handle these situations? Any adice would be appreciated!!!!!!


 

I have gotton some fantastic deals or coach purses on ebay and they are authentic. I recently purchased a new handbag priced over $400 and I payed $74.00 and that included shipping. Just make sure you have someone on this site look at it before bidding.


----------



## saveleighann

I just bought this bag today.  What do you think?  
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2970476/0~2376779~6008000~2376804~2376249?P=1


----------



## saveleighann

Oops.....I forgot to say in the Walnut color.


----------



## karmenzsofia

*gasps* that's one of my all-time favorite MK bags and in Walnut, too!

Are you going to post photos....oh...I love this bag so much!


----------



## saveleighann

I don't know how to post it?  HELP!  

I lost my job yesterday and decided to do a little retail shopping.  I have been looking for this bag for 10 months and ran into it at the Michael Kors shop in Stanford Shopping Center in Palo Alto, CA today!


----------



## karmenzsofia

sorry to hear about your job...


http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## nwhite

Saveleighann - Congrats on your bag! Yes, pls post pics...and some modeling ones.

So sorry to hear about your job.


----------



## saveleighann

Oh.....I see it!  Here is the bag.  Hopefully it is showing up.


----------



## saveleighann

Karmenzsophia and nwhite:  Thanks so much.  My boss was crazy and has fired 12 people since I started 3 months ago!!  I am better off, even though I don't feel it now.  

This bag has everything I wanted in a bag.  And it's so light.  INCREDIBLE!  I am selling my Louis Vuitton to offset it.  Then I won't feel so bad.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I can't tell you how jealous I am of you right now. I had a black one but sold it kuz I wanted a Walnut one. It's beautiful, practical, comfortable--a great buy.

I hope you find another job soon.


----------



## artjen

I love MK.  I have one I've been carrying just about every day for 6 months.  Love it!!


----------



## saveleighann

You made my night.  You should call them and have them send one to you.  It is so worth it.  

Thanks so much.  You have no idea how much better I feel now.  Thanks girl!

_x
please don't post your blog in threads_


----------



## karmenzsofia

:okay:


----------



## nwhite

saveleighann said:


> Oh.....I see it! Here is the bag. Hopefully it is showing up.


 
It's so cute!  I love the desert style MK bags, and I have never seen that one before.


----------



## divalicioust

Love Michael Kors, I have 2 bags my Astor Update in Fatigue and my Palm Beach shoulder bag.






​


----------



## saveleighann

Guilt got the better of me and I returned it.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ too bad...


*divalicioust:* I'm crazy about the Astor Tote. I've been seconds away from getting one many times but I haven't been able to decide if I want the black or the tan/brown one. That one is beautiful (I already have a bag in that color, however), and it looks awesome on you--perfect with that leather jacket.


----------



## divalicioust

karmenzsofia said:


> ^ too bad...
> 
> 
> *divalicioust:* I'm crazy about the Astor Tote. I've been seconds away from getting one many times but I haven't been able to decide if I want the black or the tan/brown one. That one is beautiful (I already have a bag in that color, however), and it looks awesome on you--perfect with that leather jacket.



Thank you,    I think you should get the tan one, it's a great bag and I always get so many compliments when I wear it.
​


----------



## karmenzsofia

oh, boy...you're tempting me...
I've always wanted the tan, then I questioned if I would use the black more...blah blah...but I like the tan more. I had put it on the back burner kuz I have zero dollars in my bank account. Now, thankz to you, I'm looking again...


----------



## saveleighann

I want to go back and get it!!  But I know I would ruin it, with water stains and dirt.  I am so hard on my bags.


----------



## saveleighann

Do you guys think the Astor bag would be easier to take care of then this one?


----------



## karmenzsofia

Didn't you just buy and then return that one because you felt guilty about spending the money?


----------



## divalicioust

karmenzsofia said:


> oh, boy...you're tempting me...
> I've always wanted the tan, then I questioned if I would use the black more...blah blah...but I like the tan more. I had put it on the back burner kuz I have zero dollars in my bank account. Now, thankz to you, I'm looking again...



I think the tan is more striking in person, the black AND I LOVE BLACK BAGS is just blah.  GO for it, I know, I know, I'm an enabler. 
​


----------



## saveleighann

karmenzsofia said:


> Didn't you just buy and then return that one because you felt guilty about spending the money?



Yes. But I want it!!


----------



## saveleighann

karmenzsofia said:


> Didn't you just buy and then return that one because you felt guilty about spending the money?



You won't believe it.  I went back today to get the bag again, because I love it so much and guess what??

IT WAS 40% OFF!!!  The guy said they did inventory last night and marked it down.  I ALMOST PEED MY PANTS!!

My friend got it too!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

O  M  G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!! I'm so glad you got it back, and for 40% off. Now I'm even more jealous :greengrin:


----------



## nwhite

saveleighann said:


> You won't believe it. I went back today to get the bag again, because I love it so much and guess what??
> 
> IT WAS 40% OFF!!! The guy said they did inventory last night and marked it down. I ALMOST PEED MY PANTS!!
> 
> My friend got it too!!


 
Wow, what a great deal!  Sometimes guilt pays off


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ good point!


----------



## JenJacinda

I just bought my 1st Michael Kors bag.  Don't remember the name but it's from the new spring line...it the satchel with has all the gold harware.   I LOVE it!!!!!!!!  Huge fan now!


----------



## karmenzsofia




----------



## karmenzsofia

So I finally got an MK bag I've been wanting since it came out: Michael Kors MICHAEL Astor Large Drawstring Satchel in black. I've got tons of photos, so I'll post a few.


----------



## saveleighann

karmenzsofia said:


> So I finally got an MK bag I've been wanting since it came out: Michael Kors MICHAEL Astor Large Drawstring Satchel in black. I've got tons of photos, so I'll post a few.



That's so exciting CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia




----------



## nwhite

Very nice KZ!  Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## karmenzsofia

thankz, girlz
I finally caved it and got it...at 40% off


----------



## nwhite

That's awesome!  Macy's had their MK bags 30% off.  I almost bought one but 50% would have been a lot nicer


----------



## karmenzsofia

Hey MK lovers. A few days ago I posted a thread on the Feedback subforum about the possibility of an MK subforum. If any of you would be interested, please post your comments on that thread. Here's the link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/wanted-michael-kors-subforum-447822.html#post10607581


----------



## karmenzsofia

I have some time to kill, so I've decided I'm going to post photos of some MK bags I like 

*
 From the ID CHAIN line:*


1. MK Chain Tote in White: I lo-o-o-ve this bag















2. MK White ID CHAIN Envelope Clutch: just stunning


----------



## karmenzsofia

*From the TEMPLETON line:*


1. MK Templeton Clutch, Dahlia











2. MK Templeton Clutch, Python


----------



## karmenzsofia

3. Templeton Large Python Satchel


----------



## karmenzsofia

*From the JAMESPORT line:*


1. MK Jamesport Shoulder Tote in Walnut Brown










2.  Jamesport Small Shoulder Bag in Marigold Yellow


----------



## nwhite

Great idea!  I just got back from Macys and saw new MK bags I want.  I love the python bags!


----------



## karmenzsofia

*From the SKORPIOS line:*


1. MK Skorpios Large Hobo in Coffee


----------



## karmenzsofia

*From the Braided Grommet line:*


1. Michael MK Extra Large Grommet Tote in Yellow


----------



## gappgirl18

I LOVE my MK Astor Grommet Gold Hobo


----------



## RedBagLady31

I just bought my first Michael Kors bag last week - The Millbrook hobo bag in black.     I love, love love it!  I love the way it slouches, and yet it doesn't look slouchy...you know?  And the way the leather smells....love the smell of a new leather bag!  

So I was wondering, why doesn't Michael Kors have it's own section?  I've always been a big Coach fan (still am), thanks to this site, I've broadened my horizons.


----------



## RussianBagLady

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I only just became interested in Michael Kors bags this season, after seeing his python bags for resort. I haven't received the one I ordered yet, but my mom has some MK bags, and likes them. I purchased this one:


 

this is niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
How much and real python? where from?
Thanks.
If you follow my thread "Torn between two loves..." earlier you will see that I just bought one today-python print and could not really justify it, but still did 
I already have Austing in teal and Desert in blue


----------



## Kathryn715

loooove michael kors bags! great leather and unique styles. i have this black tote i have used for everything--from business meetings to shopping it works perfectly


----------



## Kathryn715

oh and i love that jamesport one i didnt see it before!


----------



## dsmlvbags

I have a couple of MK bags and I love them.  They are of great quality and very fashionable.


----------



## karmenzsofia




----------



## redskater

I'm surprised that MK doesn't have it's own forum yet!  He really has some great styles, leathers and prices.  I think he's way underrated.  Love the chain bags too!


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ I don't know if you've seen the thread I started in the Feedback subforum to request an MK forum. If you haven't check it out. It will never happen unless enough people show interest.


----------



## berrygirl

I got a great deal on this bag & I have seen it on sale in many stores.   I love it!  Just started using it today for summer, it's so roomy & makes me feel so good using it.

This thread has made me realize how much I love so many Michael Kors styles.  This is so good for me, because they are less of a hit to my wallet (especially with all the sales) than Louis Vuitton, my other obsession!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love Michael Kors, both clothing and accessories. I just adore everything he does. My favorites from the MMK lines are the Astor and Desert collections. I love the boutique lines too, but have to be more choosy about what I buy, given the prices. I'd love an MK subforum!


----------



## honuhonu

I have 3 MK bags from his designer collection he did last year in the Iris color with silver hardware.  One is the Rehearsal, one is a top handle and not sure what the other one is called officially.  Went kinda overboard in getting them all in the same color - but I love purple AND I got them all at 60% at Nordstrom!  LOVE MK!


----------



## tammimarie

I only have a wallet, but I am dying for a bag.  Going to the outlet on Thursday...


----------



## tammimarie

The outlet had great sales today.  All purses were 20-40% off with most being 40% off.


----------



## purses and gold

Still waiting for the MK forum.......what will it take :wondering


----------



## Antonia

*^^I agree, that man deserves his own forum too!*


----------



## sp586

karmenzsofia said:


> 3. Templeton Large Python Satchel



Does anyone know the size specs of the bag? Thank!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Oh, man, I moved photos around my photobucket account and broke the links to the photos here.

Where are thou, MK fans??? Have y'all checked out the F/W collection?

We must unite to have an MK subforum


----------



## purses and gold

Just got the MK Jamesport satchel and am loving it!


----------



## karmenzsofia

got photos?


----------



## purses and gold




----------



## karmenzsofia

OMG, it's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love that bag because it's both classy and practical. I have another one with the same handles and strap, and it's soooo easy to carry. I would totally get this one too if I could. Thanks for the eye candy, p&g!


----------



## purses and gold

Thanks, karmenzsofia!


----------



## alwayspositive

purses and gold said:


> Just got the MK Jamesport satchel and am loving it!


 I love your bag!!!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I picked this out today as I was leaving Macys








I love 
​


----------



## karmenzsofia

Pretty color! I haven't seen that one in person, but it's the same design as the Ranger, except for the buckles on the straps. Do you have other MK bags?


----------



## misslola

Missevyrocks, I just got the smaller size of that bag on sale at Nordies in the off-white color.  It's nice; I never saw the style out before, but I think it was from spring.  Enjoy!


----------



## oopsmyshoes

hi ladies! i have a MICHAEL michael kors bag from circa 2004-2005. i'm wondering if anyone recognizes it, as i can't find a name or pic of it online. TIA!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Oh, wow, that's purty! It's from before I got into MK, so I don't know the name or collection it came from. I hope someone else here does!

There's one on fBay but the seller describes it as a purple suede evening bag.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

karmenzsofia said:


> Pretty color! I haven't seen that one in person, but it's the same design as the Ranger, except for the buckles on the straps. Do you have other MK bags?



Thanks Karmenzsofia 
I do have a monogram pouch somewhere (I got it at Ross for about $60), a pair of sneakers and 2 pairs of flats that I love 
​


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

misslola said:


> Missevyrocks, I just got the* smaller size of that bag on sale at Nordies in the off-white color.*  It's nice; I never saw the style out before, but I think it was from spring.  Enjoy!



I have that one on hold at Macys. It's about $200, and will be about $160 after the VIP pass... I'm still deciding though, off white is not a color I would have chosen... I prefer red or black 
​


----------



## P.Y.T.

Im not a big MK fan but I do however love his desert collection! I bought one
piece from that line. I have the large satchel...


----------



## aliysiah

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I picked this out today as I was leaving Macys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love
> ​



Aaahh! You're so lucky!! I got the exact bag but in orange. That is so gorgeous. My Macy's only had orange, cream, and black. I never knew he had a baby blue color. Gosh it's beautiful. 

Dont you just love the leather? The minute I laid my hands on it I fell in love. The leather was sooooooooo smooshy soft and squishy! And I love how roomy and versatile it is. She's TDF. Congrats!!   


I also have the MK Fulton clutch in Gunmetal. I've always wanted this clutch the minute I saw it at Macy's. Nordstrom had it in Clearance so I quickly snatched it up. She's a beauty.






Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I do own a pair of MK Jelly Flats, as well. They're surprisingly comfortable, too. I heart it.


----------



## tillie46

I love Michael Kors bags and his clothes are TDF.  He has the most gorgeous dresses.  My favorite accessory from MK is his ballet shoe collection.  They are the most comfortable, kid leather, with just enough toe cleavage.  The colors are beautiful, and they are perfectly flat(no heel at all).  I can't always find them, but when I do, I buy in quantity.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Speaking of dresses: Did any of you see photos of MK's 2010 Spring collection fashion show?


----------



## mzbag

I'm a fan of Michael Kors and will be adding some pieces to my collection.  This beauty is my 1st addition and will be traveling with me to the sunny beaches in Jamaica.  I had to have this handbag the design is just beautiful the straw weave and leather with gold studds is outstanding.


----------



## Fashionista_

I'm not really keen on the bags but I have a MK watch and wallet which I adore!


----------



## purses and gold

Besides handbags, MK wallets are great, too! I have the Iona and it's the best leather wallet I have found in a long time! 
And MK coats & jackets and clothes are awesome.......love them all


----------



## BgaHolic

I just did a little more research on MK.  You know he makes some very "high end" bags as well, over the thousand mark?  Those bags seem to be made in Italy.  I don't know if he is attracting that high end market though because he is making mid range bags.  (I mean does someone who spends fifteen hundred dollars want to see someone wearing one of his bags on sale for three hundred?)  A bit confusing because it seems his quality is great and certainly style too. I think the being placed in two different markets is what's confusing me.  But, hey, if it works, great! I applaud him!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Yes, there are two lines: Michael Kors and MICHAEL Michael Kors (lower prices, but just as nice). It's just like Marc Jacobs and Marc by Marc Jacobs, and other designers who do the same.


----------



## aliysiah

purses and gold said:


> Besides handbags, MK wallets are great, too! I have the Iona and it's the best leather wallet I have found in a long time!
> And MK coats & jackets and clothes are awesome.......love them all



Not to mention his sunglasses too. I saw a few pairs at Macy's today for $98 (it's on the rotating display on top of the glass counter). I'm thinking about buying a pair someday. I'm already getting tired of wearing my Guess sunnies.

I love his clothes too. unfortunately the ones I've seen at Macy's are too old for my taste.  I want an MK jacket though, it'd be perfect for the upcoming season.


----------



## .jourdyn.

I have one purse by him so far and I absolutely love it, it is super durable. I get compliments by everyone on it. I also bought a cute yellow coin purse by him. 

I also like his clothes, I bought a pair of his jeans and they were my absolute favorite jeans until they ripped.  Now I need to find another pair and soon!


----------



## AnneHathaway

I'm beginning to appreciate his designs.


----------



## seaotta

I have a small MK monogram bag (my first designer bag) some shoes, sunglasses, and a cosmetic case. I love the brand and want more, the designs are so classy and clean!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Check out some of the new bags 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...esort-handbags-out-lots-pics-free-519476.html


----------



## BgaHolic

Karmenzs, I swear you should rep their line!  The more you throw these pics at us, the more tempted I get!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Good! I'm glad someone else is tempted kuz after looking at and posting photos of so many cool bags I'm tormented!


----------



## Tipi

I have two MK bags and a handful of shoes by him and I love them all. I got the MK nylon canvas tote in a teal color for my trip to Vietnam. I wanted a bag big enough to carry my digital SLR, extra lens, water, and food around town without looking like a tourist carrying a backpack. It held up SO well and I've used it every summer to romp around the world since the canvas material is so durable and waterproof, and the bag itself is so roomy! 

I also just got the MK Astor in Black and excited about our future together...haha

stylewrap.com/images/3-22-07-bag.jpgz.hubpages.com/u/1883015_f260.jpg


----------



## karmenzsofia

That's yet another big plus of MK bags and shoes: durability. You definitely get your money's worth.


----------



## Odebdo

Well...I just received a Michael Kors bag today...and will have to take and post pictures...this thing is a BEAUTY!!!  I got the Astor grommet N/S tote in gunmetal...and it is to die for!!!


----------



## pickle

I have one from a couple of years ago in this beautiful dark green. That things looks AMAZING still and i abuse it. Provided the quality is still same, i would buy another in heartbeat. I also have a tiny pochette (astor) that i use when i don't want to carry anything but wallet, phone keys and lippie - also still looks amazing. the leather is thick and strong. The threads are very thick and stitching is well done and tight.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Odebdo said:


> Well...I just received a Michael Kors bag today...and will have to take and post pictures...this thing is a BEAUTY!!! I got the Astor grommet N/S tote in gunmetal...and it is to die for!!!


OMG! I loooove that bag...loved it since the very first time I saw it in the catalog. And when I went to the MK store and tried it on I was super tempted to get, but I couldn't spend any $ at the time. 

Great choice, obebdo!


----------



## karmenzsofia

pickle said:


> I have one from a couple of years ago in this beautiful dark green. That things looks AMAZING still and i abuse it. Provided the quality is still same, i would buy another in heartbeat. I also have a tiny pochette (astor) that i use when i don't want to carry anything but wallet, phone keys and lippie - also still looks amazing. the leather is thick and strong. The threads are very thick and stitching is well done and tight.



ITA. Astor leather is great, and the construction of the bags is tight...not to mention the yummy leather smell...


----------



## pickle

karmenzsofia said:


> ITA. Astor leather is great, and the construction of the bags is tight...not to mention the yummy leather smell...


 
Yes! I am seriously in love with the leather. I pet them all the time like an idiot in public. I confess, that's one of the reasons i love the small pochette is because I can handle/touch the leather more than with a bigger bag - weird, no?  Even though it has a handle i like to just hold it in my hands :weird:


----------



## someday681

.jourdyn. said:


> I have one purse by him so far and I absolutely love it, it is super durable. I get compliments by everyone on it. I also bought a cute yellow coin purse by him.
> 
> I also like his clothes, I bought a pair of his jeans and they were my absolute favorite jeans until they ripped.  Now I need to find another pair and soon!


 
Michael Kors jeans are the best!!!!!!! Actually, all of this pants are awesome. They are cut in the most flattering way. I just wish he offered 34" inseams on all of them. 

And  love the new bags.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...here are pictures of my new Michael Kors Astor Grommet tote in gunmetal...GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## juicygrl41

odebdo that is a gorgeous color!! congrats!!


----------



## BgaHolic

Beautiful bag!!! Enjoy to the fullest! Love the grommets. I like the turtoise grommets and the braided straps, my fav!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

*Odebdo: Super Kongratz!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's the one. I fell for it as soon as I saw it in the catalog.
This one and the Hamilton caught my eye and have yet to release it. 

I think you just made a fabulous purchase. I love the braided straps and grommet stitches. The size and design are perfect for any use you want to give this bag. This gunmetal color is exactly what's in right now--an understated metallic ashy silver that goes with everything and that can brighten up whatever you're wearing without the blinding bling of metallic silver bags. The subtle MK leather is TDF. I hope you enjoy your new MK!





**
*


----------



## pickle

^^^That's a gorgeous bag!!! &#9829;


----------



## tammimarie

Anyone know what the watches retail at the outlets?


----------



## gabz

Just got a black pattent shoulder bag for $195 cdn! My first mk purchase


----------



## canadarocks

I know you'll enjoy your gorgeous new bag, I always loved this bag, but am still stuck on the MK astor line. IMO you can't beat MK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabz

Of just have to say to the op Canada definetly does rock!


----------



## tammimarie

tammimarie said:


> Anyone know what the watches retail at the outlets?



Got one for 149 today, love it!


----------



## flashy.stems

i love MK.  some of my very first handbags were by MK, and they've kept up so nicely, they look brand new! the flats on the other hand, are completely uncomfy and i've never worn them.


----------



## gabz

Only thing is why doesn't mk have dustbags?


----------



## karmenzsofia

MK bags come with dustbags


----------



## Lips

Wayneright said:


> So I just bought this cute Michael Kors on ebay (even though I really need to stop shopping ush.  Still, I'm a big fan of the purple/green combo and I have two wallets that would look awesome with this bag. Anyway, I ended up snagging it for $39.99 using Best Offer (isn't it even more satisying to win an ebay auction that way? )
> 
> However, despite my pre-purchase research I have no idea when this bag was made or what the collection line was .  I even emailed the Michael Kors website and they weren't helpful.
> 
> I attached the picture of it from the auction (I haven't even recieved it yet, heh).  Anyone know anything about this bag???  Thanks.



Hope nobody minds me butting in here...

@ Wayneright - your bag is called a Fastlane Satchel; it's from around 4 years ago, and the RRP was $298, so I think you got quite a good deal 

I've got the same bag in the gold/copper metallics colourway - it's a nice little everyday bag to carry.


Hope this helps....?

- Lips


----------



## Luv n bags

I really like MK handbags.  Over the summer I almost came home with the MK python rehersal satchel.  If it were all black, I would have.  Unfortunately, it had a tuquoisy blue color in it that turned me off.  It took half and hour for me to decide not to get it!

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...0cat101cat8501cat9102cat8520&index=149&tid=V1


----------



## karmenzsofia

*Oh...I know that bag, and I adore that line. My favorite is the Patchwork Rehearsal (below). The one you posted via the link looks black to me. Are you talking about the one that's white/black/turquoise? (2nd one below)*


----------



## Luv n bags

Yes, thats it!  I couldn't find pictures of it when I was searching.  The one I was looking at was more turqouisey.  If it were this darker blue I would have bought it.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Sorry you didn't like that color. There's a bunch of different ones. In my case, replace "if it were this darker blue" with "if I had the money," and you'll know what I would've done.


----------



## Luv n bags

^Karmen, LOL!


----------



## marla523

The only Micael Kors bag I ever bought was a coral python Rehearsal last year, it's beautiful.  But just now I saw another one I want...
Here it is....


----------



## carterazo

I really love MK's leather. I have long admired the Astor Tote but find it to be overwhelmingly big for me.  

This summer I snagged the bag below for great price at Lord & Taylor.
The leather is so smoooochy!   Loved it so much I also got it in green and even seriously considered the navy blue :greengrin:  

I try not to look at MK bags too often so that I won't be tempted, kwim?


----------



## nwhite

Ruelala is having a MK sale this Friday!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

marla523 said:


> The only Micael Kors bag I ever bought was a coral python Rehearsal last year, it's beautiful.  But just now I saw another one I want...
> Here it is....



Oh yeah...that's from the Skorpios collection, one of the most expensive lines. It's called the MK Skorpios Python Tote in Marine, and it's beautiful. Are you going to get it?


----------



## karmenzsofia

carterazo said:


> I really love MK's leather. I have long admired the Astor Tote but find it to be overwhelmingly big for me.
> 
> This summer I snagged the bag below for great price at Lord & Taylor.
> The leather is so smoooochy!   Loved it so much I also got it in green and even seriously considered the navy blue :greengrin:
> 
> I try not to look at MK bags too often so that I won't be tempted, kwim?



I can relate. It's hard kuz there are sooo many that I like and could see myself wearing. I like other brands--MK, HH, BE, Prada...--but quantity-wise, the number of MKs, and sometimes MJs, I like surpasses the ones I want from other brands.

I love the different types of leather MK uses. The pebbled leather melts in your hands...


----------



## karmenzsofia

nwhite said:


> Ruelala is having a MK sale this Friday!!


----------



## marla523

karmenzsofia said:


> Oh yeah...that's from the Skorpios collection, one of the most expensive lines. It's called the MK Skorpios Python Tote in Marine, and it's beautiful. Are you going to get it?


 I don't know yet...I'd like to see it in real life.  I went to the Michael Kors store yesterday but they didn't have it....Have you seen it?


----------



## karmenzsofia

Yes, and it's very nice. Did you at least get to try on the same bag in another color/leather or one of the totes from the Item line?


----------



## marla523

karmenzsofia said:


> Yes, and it's very nice. Did you at least get to try on the same bag in another color/leather or one of the totes from the Item line?


 
I didn't try it on, but I did see the same bag in silver....Where did you see the Marine one?


----------



## karmenzsofia

On someone at the mall. I don't remember if there were any available for at the store (kuz I was checking out other lines), but someone there was wearing one while looking at other bags. I love the color and the braided handles.


----------



## Luv n bags

karmenzsofia said:


> Oh yeah...that's from the Skorpios collection, one of the most expensive lines. It's called the MK Skorpios Python Tote in Marine, and it's beautiful. Are you going to get it?


 This is the color scheme I passed on in the Rehersal bag!  They also had this bag in this color scheme.  At the time (4 months ago) they also had a python Rehersal bag and this bag in a coral/peachy shade.  I think I saw it at an Off Saks in Nevada for 1/2 the original price!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Interesting...I haven't seen that one...would looove to see it for sure!


----------



## marla523

tigertrixie said:


> This is the color scheme I passed on in the Rehersal bag! They also had this bag in this color scheme. At the time (4 months ago) they also had a python Rehersal bag and this bag in a coral/peachy shade. I think I saw it at an Off Saks in Nevada for 1/2 the original price!


 
Are these the colors you are referring to?  Because this marine color just came out....


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ I like the marine a lot! Not crazy about the other one...but that's kuz I'm not into orange in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Luv n bags

marla523 said:


> Are these the colors you are referring to? Because this marine color just came out....


 
Similar colors but the ones I saw didn't have all that white in it.  The blue one several posts ago is the exact color scheme.  The peachy coral was similar to this one, without the white.  They were gorgeous and very spring/summer looking.


----------



## karmenzsofia

*Check out the current sale at MK:*

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...t186&masterId=cat000000&cmCat=&index=2&tid=C3


----------



## mmmsc

They are having a sale on RueLala for MK


----------



## Luv n bags

Karmen, you are killing me!  The merlot python rehersal has me swooning!

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...cmCat=cat000000cat186cat17901&index=15&tid=P9


----------



## karmenzsofia

*OMG, it's sooo beautiful.  *










*
I'm still dreaming of the Patchwork one...*


----------



## Icecaramellatte

After searching the forum, I realized I have a Michael Kors Astor bag in a apple green color.  I do not know the official color name but it has silver color studs.  I have had it for quite a while now.  I just noticed the studs are now tarnished.  Any idea how to clean it?  I do have Tarnish X silver cleaner but I don't know if it will work on these studs.  Thanks!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Got any photos of it?

The only time I've had to deal with tarnished HW was with a RM MAM I had. I used ketchup and one of those cloths that polish silver (even though this was brassy HW). It didn't make all the tarnish disappear but definitely helped.


----------



## gabz

here is my new baby in antique brass:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3079848...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6024637&P=1


----------



## karmenzsofia

*It's beautiful! Kongratz, gabz!*






*And I love the texture *


----------



## jmcadon

I love MK bags!  They are just so darn heavy, tho!


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ Which ones do you have? The ones I've had and/or tried on are very light, which is a big deal for me kuz I just can't stand heavy bags--like, seriously can't stand them. I even sold my purse Holy Grails--which took me forever to find--kuz they were too heavy for my taste. Right now, there's an HH bag that I'm loving but probably won't get it kuz it weights almost 3 lbs, which ain't much, but I like them lighter than that.


----------



## Kylacove

I've become a Michael Kors fan this year, especially with the good sales. I'm out of my comfort zone spending much over $120 for a handbag so this was a big step for me. I have the Layton shoulder bag in Lapis and the small Beverly shoulder bag in gunmetal and python. Love the leather and the organization. It must be true that MK's are gateway purses, because now I'm reading posts in the purse forum and looking at other brands for ideas. I think Michael Kors deserves a forum too.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Oh, you got a couple of super hot bags! Lapis is probably my favorite blue used by a designer on handbags--it's so rich and regal. I love the Layton line, especially the satchel in Luggage leather. I'll probably get one when it goes on sale one of these days. I never get bored of the Beverly line kuz it always has something gorgeous to offer. I love the staggered metallic corners on the shoulder bag. Got any photos of your bags you could post?

I just got the holiday catalog in the mail, and there are sooo many great deals in it. The silver Puffer Vest makes me wish I lived in a colder climate, and if I liked the look of exotic skins, I would kill for this one bag--Braided Grommet shoulder tote in Honey Python-embossed leather.


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you, Karmenzsophia. I'll try to post pics. I really searched this year for a great everyday purse and have been so disappointed until I found the Michael Kors at my local Dillards. Most bags are either too big for me or too small,too few or no pockets, and I prefer a single strap with a longer drop than most out there. The SA told me about Dillards having a good handbag sale in December so I waited it out. I was able to score a 33% discount on some really nice bags that fit my needs.


----------



## juicyincouture

Stephid said:


> Oh I'm such a big Michael Kors fan! Love his bags! I have 3 bags of his and I love them a lot. Anyways, here's what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Sorry don't know the name of the bag.  I squeed when I saw the slippers in the store and was like I have to get these cuz it'll match my bag. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ the black astor grommet satchel's my mom's and the purple lattington large satchel is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ And this one if my fave MK bag. Had it for like 3 years now. I sooo love it! Don't know the name of it either unfortunately.



I LOVE the black one with gold hardware! it looks so boho lux


----------



## pureplatinum

those bags you ladies posted are fab! why doesn't tpf have a sub-forum for michael kors? i'm seriously considering buying one 

btw, are michael kors bags made in the US since he is an american designer?


----------



## karmenzsofia

*Join the campaign to get one!*

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/wanted-michael-kors-subforum-447822.html


----------



## Purseopolis

News Flash!! For all Michigan TPFer's there is a brand new Michael Kors outlet at Great Lakes Crossing.. Opened on Thursday. They had a limited selection of bags, but the ones that were there, were very nice...Got myself a metallic Austin satchel.. amazing is all I have to say!!


----------



## achicken

Hey Purseopolis,
Can you post pics of your Austin?  I've been contemplating purchasing a Bronze one on eBay, but I am not sure what the true color of the bag is.  Is it really bright & almost gold, or more subdued?


----------



## louislover260

The luggage leather gets so dry, what do I do to keep it from splitting?


----------



## funandsun

Icecaramellatte said:


> After searching the forum, I realized I have a Michael Kors Astor bag in a apple green color. I do not know the official color name but it has silver color studs. I have had it for quite a while now. I just noticed the studs are now tarnished. Any idea how to clean it? I do have Tarnish X silver cleaner but I don't know if it will work on these studs. Thanks!


 
My black Astor has the same problem.  Unfortunately it's not tarnish - the finish is worn off and polishing won't help.  It's sad because the leather still has some life left in it but the stitching is pretty dirty and the silver is gone on some of the hardware.  I've been shopping for a new bag for months now and can't find a bag that I like better.  I may just buy another Astor...


----------



## karmenzsofia

louislover260 said:


> The luggage leather gets so dry, what do I do to keep it from splitting?



Do you condition your leather bags? I haven't seen that happen to any of my MK bags. Do you live in a very dry area? In any case, if you don't condition your bags, you probably should.


----------



## Purseopolis

achicken said:


> Hey Purseopolis,
> Can you post pics of your Austin?  I've been contemplating purchasing a Bronze one on eBay, but I am not sure what the true color of the bag is.  Is it really bright & almost gold, or more subdued?




I am so sorry to reply this late.. did not check back on this thread in a while.. I  will post the pics in a little bit..but if you are contemplating getting this bag, I would think twice. The color was a really nice shiny goldish bronze(more gold than bronze) when I got her, but after using it maybe 3-4 times, the shine completely disappeared and now it is a kind of an ugly dull bronze..and it bugs me so much cos it seems to have lost the charm..I even tried to return her, but they wouldn't accept  it... and secondly the bag holds a lot, which is good... but the handles are too thin for that amount of weight, so they don't stay on your shoulder and  you are gonna end up with her on your arm..I carried her around on my arm loaded with stuff for a few hours and I ended up with such bad pain..this bag is so not worth it in MHO.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ OMG, that's terrible! That shouldn't happen, and if it's something that has been happening to bags in that color/leather, they should (a) stop selling them and (b) replace bags like yours. Are you sure it's not a fake? How long have you had it? Do you think it could be something that happened to your bag specifically? I'm wondering what they told you when you tried to return it.  

Based on your post--the color and the handles--I think you're talking about the Austin Drawstring Satchel, which isn't really a shoulder bag. The Austin Shoulder Bag is a bit different and has only one strap. I got the Vanilla shoulder bag when it first came out kuz I fell in love with the super soft leather and it was very light and easy to use. The strap fit me well, but like any other shoulder bag, whether or not it stays on the shoulder depends not only on the strap and the bag's design but also on the shape of the person's body, e.g., how wide or narrow the shoulders are and if the bag bounces off the waist or hip. I think that's why some work for me, and others don't. I eventually sold it kuz I had an MJ bag in the same color that I had been using and kuz I got rid of _all_ of my shoulder bags when I realized I didn't like that style anymore.

Later, I was tempted to get the Austin Satchel in black but fell too deeply in love with the Astor Drawstring Satchel that I've mentioned a dozen times already and that I adore.

For reference:

Austin Satchel: http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod3890002

Austin Shoulder Bag: http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod3890009

Astor Large Drawstring Satchel: http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...cat000000cat101cat8501cat3003&index=27&tid=V1


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

I have 4 MK bags and I'm not talking Michael/Michael Kors. I mean Michael Kors, the expensive bags.  I love them all, I just got the huge black Jamesport for Christmas. YAY
Don't know why some people don't like MK, he's has been and will always be classic to me. Love and have his, bags, clothes and shoes.

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...MKALRHy3bqNL2jtQ&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=V0A9N

I have this fantastic bag in black.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Cool bag! 

I think some people don't like MK just like some people don't like LV, and some people don't like Chanel or Coach, Prada, BV, JC, Fendi...whatever. I do think some people "don't like" MK kuz they're not familiar with the brand. Maybe they've seen a bag they didn't like--probably one of the old signature jacquard ones still for sale at some TJMaxx and Marshalls--and decided they don't like MK, when every designer I like makes bags I hate, KWIM?

Not having an MK forum here is one reason many people don't know MK and/or think they don't like this designer. When I came to TPF, I knew nothing about all but a few brands, and these days I'm into the brands that I discovered here and not the ones I came here for. In addition, there are many brands whose sales are driven by a level of addiction and fanaticism that I haven't seen with MK.


----------



## Kittypink

I'm a new MK bag fan. I just got my singnature shoulder bag. I love it!! Good shape and good price. 

#Stephid# I love your bag and that shoe. Where're you got it. so! cute


----------



## livewithclass

I love the newburry clutches - especially in the pewter and silver colors. So classic and perfect with everything.


----------



## LITTLEWING1975@

karmenzsofia said:


> Cool bag!
> 
> I think some people don't like MK just like some people don't like LV, and some people don't like Chanel or Coach, Prada, BV, JC, Fendi...whatever. I do think some people "don't like" MK kuz they're not familiar with the brand. Maybe they've seen a bag they didn't like--probably one of the old signature jacquard ones still for sale at some TJMaxx and Marshalls--and decided they don't like MK, when every designer I like makes bags I hate, KWIM?
> 
> Not having an MK forum here is one reason many people don't know MK and/or think they don't like this designer. When I came to TPF, I knew nothing about all but a few brands, and these days I'm into the brands that I discovered here and not the ones I came here for. In addition, there are many brands whose sales are driven by a level of addiction and fanaticism that I haven't seen with MK.


 

I agree and we def. need a MK forum.


----------



## louislover260

karmenzsofia said:


> Do you condition your leather bags? I haven't seen that happen to any of my MK bags. Do you live in a very dry area? In any case, if you don't condition your bags, you probably should.


 
Well, I live in Northern Indiana... it's more Humid than anything.  What conditioner would you suggest?


----------



## karmenzsofia

I only use Apple products--the Leather Care conditioner and the Rain & Stain Repellent.

You can get them at http://leatherstuff.com/shop/index.php?id=290


----------



## Kilanna

Well I am glad I found a thread on MK. I've just made a little purchase from his
 Micheal by MK ranage







 It's bootful - and my 1st major purchase for a 'designer bag'


----------



## purses and gold

Nice


----------



## karmenzsofia

That's the Hamilton, and I have a crush on the patent/glossy leather one


----------



## Handbag_Whore

I'm considering buying my first Michael Kors bag.......


----------



## lilbluebear

MK Astor Satchel in Luggage - bought from Nordies at least 5-6 years ago. Got compliments everytime I wore it. 

Also have a small green barrel bag from MK, not sure what it's called or the exact color name. It's cute. Had a friend who made an offer for me when it was finally located.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Handbag_Whore said:


> I'm considering buying my first Michael Kors bag.......



Which one! 



lilbluebear said:


> MK Astor Satchel in Luggage - bought from Nordies at least 5-6 years ago. Got compliments everytime I wore it.
> 
> Also have a small green barrel bag from MK, not sure what it's called or the exact color name. It's cute. Had a friend who made an offer for me when it was finally located.



I adore the Astor line. You can't go wrong with any of those bags.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

karmenzsofia said:


> Which one!
> 
> 
> 
> This one:
> *MICHAEL KORS AUSTIN LARGE SLOUCH HANDBAG (Vanilla)*
> 
> 
> Is it a good one? Any opinions?
> 
> x


----------



## crissy11

Hey Karmen - do you have any news or updates on the MK sub-forum? I was checking yesterday, and it seems that many of other forums have less interest than the MK threads. Of course I'm not a moderator, so I don't know this for a fact, but that's the way it seems at a glance.

There seems to be so much interest in the MK subforum, I hope one gets started soon.

I am so loving the one I bought recently that I think I may be transitioning from Coach to MK. Not that I don't like Coach, I definetely do, but I have enough and am ready for some change.

Please mods - give us an MK subforum, PPLLLEEEAAASSEEE!!! But I would love an update if possible. If it isn't going to happen I'll stop checking for it every day.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I've read around here that designer forums are started based on the interest shown by members, which as far as I know is measured by the number of threads and posts in general subforums such as this one--e.g., just recently some members wanted a s/f to be added so they started a bunch of threads about related to that brand, and the s/f was created. I remember that questions raised about the need for all those threads (there was a string of them). I'm really not sure how it works. You could try PMing the adms (M&V) about it.


----------



## oladushki

I purchased several MK bags this year and I would have loved an MK sub-forum where I could see modeling pics, aks about experiences with a certain bag, share sales info, etc. We definitely need an MK sub-forum!!


----------



## flashy.stems

i used to buy MK bags when i was a lot younger. they last so long and they rock!


----------



## Kilanna

Well when my new bag turns up next week 

I'll do some 'model' pictures for you ladies - Might help us get a forum of our own etc

Getting it sent to my work place because OH would freak otherwise but then again he did say ' you you even own a handbag' to me when i was looking at this forum 

Kila x


----------



## karmenzsofia

Awesome! Can't wait to see it...


----------



## BgaHolic

Has anyone seen the Astor Uptown Tote in luggage color? The store by me has one left but it is full price and I don't feel like spending $500! The satchel is on sale but the handles are too short to be worn over the shoulder!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Yes, I've seen it, and I think it's an awesome bag. Beautiful and practical.
The color is a tanish brown. As to the price, well, I can't say much kuz I've
never paid retail for a bag. I always wait for sales or eBay/Bonz deals.


----------



## carterazo

BgaHolic said:


> Has anyone seen the Astor Uptown Tote in luggage color? The store by me has one left but it is full price and I don't feel like spending $500! The satchel is on sale but the handles are too short to be worn over the shoulder!



Have you tried your local Marshall's?  I've seen them there off and on for quite some time now.


----------



## karmenzsofia

The Uptown Astor Tote is one of the newer bags. If I'm not mistaken, it's from the Fall '09 season that kicked off in September. Are you sure that's the one you've seen? The only MKs I've seen at that store are from long-ago seasons.


----------



## BgaHolic

Karmenzs nailed it.  It's the one that came out in September.  Most of the bags have gone on sale except this one because it's new.  However, only one store has it left in this color.  I just won't pay full price for it. So I'm letting it go.  Karmenzs, I love your little peanut BTW doing the makerana!! Love it!!!


----------



## BgaHolic

Yes Karmenzs you are right! It is from this season's bags, however the satchel went on sale but they won't put the shoulder tote on sale and there is only one left in this saddle color. It has pockets galore and soft and the color is perfect all year round but I am going to pass on it because I don't want to pay full price. 

BTW, I have to compliment you on that dancing peanut!! Love it!!!


----------



## crystal-d

yay, i really like MK,,,i 'am going to the outlets soon, i hope i bring back one!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

LOL, bgaholic! 
I think it's a dancing banana, isn't it?
I love it too kuz it's just there boogieing around all by itself, having a jolly time...
and it's a pretty long dance routine...so funny!


----------



## redskater

^^^ I love the dancing banana!  you find the best stuff!


----------



## lilbluebear

If anyone is interested, I was just browsing and Zappos.com has the MK Astor doctor's satchel in luggage brown or black on sale. I purchased mine years ago at Nordies and received many compliments. So if you have wanted one of these, you might check it out.


----------



## carterazo

Ooops!  Got my cables completely crossed.  Needed to take a closer look. Sorry about that. I haven't noticed if Lord & Taylor has it.  They are usually pretty good about marking down many of their bags.  It might be worth taking a look there.


----------



## alice87

bagachondriac said:


> *Yes!!! I have three MK bags. Two are from his designer collection..the MK Sutton and MK Rehearsal! My newest is the Astor that I just bought from Shopbop!! LOVE LOVE LOVE MICHAEL KORS!!!!*


I love you bag selection!


----------



## happybag

I too love Michael Kors handbags. EXCELLENT craftsmanship and thick, rich leather...yummy! MK and Coach are my favorite "affordable luxury" bag brands. I say "luxury" because a nice handbag is a discretionary purchase...though it's my favorite kind of discretionary purchase 

I went to the Outlet in Aurora last weekend and found a few styles I kinda-liked, but didn't bring anything home. The pricing wasn't sharp enough, even with the coupons they were handing out. I'll check again in a few weeks...


----------



## tess1956

I love my MK Astor Grommet navy blue. It is durable, roomy and versatile, and goes with almost everything I wear. So far I only have one, but I plan to get more.


----------



## Kilanna

My MbMK Hamliton Tote finally arrived today at work. I know the bag was going to be lovely but when I took it out of it's wrapping it was even better then I thought possible. The leather is utterly mouth watering and the metal hardwear is lush.

The only thing that I noticed right off the bat was how much heavier it was then I thought it would be but just holding the MK lock you could tell all the weight was on that.

here are a few pictures











and a picture that shows I need to clean my mirror 






So So Happy!!


----------



## tess1956

Okay, here is a pic of the MK I bought today at TJ Maxx for only $69 buckaroos. 

Also a pic of my favorite MK Astor Grommet in navy.


----------



## BgaHolic

You are one great shopper! Great purchases!


----------



## DONUTELLA

I love that Astor Grommet in blue. Beautiful. I have that bag in black calf hair. It is amazing. However it has developed a small bald spot on the back. I called the repair # today, but it only gives the option to leave a message, which I did, so we'll see. Anyone have any experience with repairs from Michael Kors?


----------



## Kilanna

tess1956 said:


> Okay, here is a pic of the MK I bought today at TJ Maxx for only $69 buckaroos.


 
That is so so lovely. That price also. Makes me not want to even think of the low GBP exchange rate on that price. Good finds


----------



## viewwing

Does anyone have this the Michael Kors Webster east west tote? I just got it at an incredible price on Rue La La. If you've got the bag, tell me more about it! Do you like it? Modeling pics are welcome!! Show it to me if you've got it !!


----------



## Kylacove

I'm thinking of getting a rusched bag like this in vanilla. Do you think it is a "trendy" style or will it age well?


----------



## karmenzsofia

Loving all of your bags! 
*
Tess:* You got a great deal! That's the MK Large Push-Lock Shoulder Bag, which retailed for $328 to $378 a year ago. Like the Ranger II, Austin, Fulton and other shoulder bags from similar lines, the leather should be super soft. You got it in the best color, too! :okay:
*
viewwing:* I'm a fan of the Webster line. The bags are beautiful, versatile and light. Just my personal opinion...


----------



## viewwing

karmenzsofia > This will be my first MK bag. Have not seen them irl. do you have any websters? how's the leather? heard it's lambskin?


----------



## karmenzsofia

I have seen them IRL at the MK boutique. The leather is very soft. I'm not sure if it's lambskin or not, though it feels like it. I would call MK to confirm that if I were you.

This is my fave, the Webster Tote in Walnut:


----------



## tess1956

karmenzsofia said:


> I have seen them IRL at the MK boutique. The leather is very soft. I'm not sure if it's lambskin or not, though it feels like it. I would call MK to confirm that if I were you.
> 
> This is my fave, the Webster Tote in Walnut:




I LOVE IT!!! Another MK to add to my must-have list!!!  You girls are killing my budget! lol


----------



## karmenzsofia

I love the Webster Satchel, too:


----------



## pickle

i have dropped my astor pochette on the ground twice recently (was playing around with DD) and there's 0 damage.

on the other hand, i tripped (yes, i'm clumsy) and i was wearing a coach crossbody bag ( one of old designs) and you can definitely tell where the bag hit the ground

i'm generally quite careful with my bags, these are the only incidents thus far. but, yay for MK!

sorry for not using capital letters, when i use my ipod touch, it's too much work for my lazy behind!


----------



## Kilanna

karmenzsofia said:


> I have seen them IRL at the MK boutique. The leather is very soft. I'm not sure if it's lambskin or not, though it feels like it. I would call MK to confirm that if I were you.
> 
> This is my fave, the Webster Tote in Walnut:


 
Oh gawd! I would love this bag. The website I normally order my MK bags from only hold this bag in Black but think colour makes it look so pretty!

Gonna have to see if I can track it down in the UK


----------



## pigalle74

I love Michael Kors bags!!  I just bought this Michael Kors Heidi Satchel in Espresso!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Wow, pigalle, the Heidi is a hot bag--nice choice!


----------



## gabz

nice MKs everyone!


----------



## BabyDolly

Kilanna said:


> My MbMK Hamliton Tote finally arrived today at work. I know the bag was going to be lovely but when I took it out of it's wrapping it was even better then I thought possible. The leather is utterly mouth watering and the metal hardwear is lush.
> 
> The only thing that I noticed right off the bat was how much heavier it was then I thought it would be but just holding the MK lock you could tell all the weight was on that.
> 
> here are a few pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a picture that shows I need to clean my mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So So Happy!!



i love this bag! i'm so jealous, mind if I ask where u got it? i've been looking for the black but can't find it anywhere! any suggestions?


----------



## karmenzsofia

FYI: It's available in MK's online store and on eBay.


----------



## RTA

pigalle, I love that bag!  I just got one recently and I think it's so awesome.


----------



## Kilanna

BabyDolly said:


> i love this bag! i'm so jealous, mind if I ask where u got it? i've been looking for the black but can't find it anywhere! any suggestions?


 

I got mine of a UK website and got a 20% discount code too so only cost me just over £200 with 10% cash back via quidco also 

http://www.my-wardrobe.com/
DHL Zone 5 Delivery Service: £19.93 - If your in the USA

or in the USA

http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=502031098&linkshare=null/affiliate

as karmenzsofia says if your in the USA might as well get it from his site

xxx


----------



## BabyDolly

thanks! unfortunately its sold out at dillard's and twice the price on the uk site.  hhmmmm, i'll have to keep looking because i really want the black


----------



## carterazo

^^^Try going by Lord & Taylor (it's not on the website).  I saw it in red and black there just before the holidays. This bag is truly gorgeous.


----------



## Kylacove

Does anyone have the Ashbury Hobo bag? Is it an older design? I saw a picture of one for sale and thought it might make a good spring bag in the vanilla color.


----------



## Bagged

I just posted this bag in another thread before I saw this, but here it is again Ladies!!  Enjoy! It's navy blueish purple in color.


----------



## Kilanna

Bagged said:


> I just posted this bag in another thread before I saw this, but here it is again Ladies!! Enjoy! It's navy blueish purple in color.



Great bag! I really love this line he did. Is it as 'light weight' as it looks?
Any chance of modeling pictures??


----------



## Kilanna

Kylacove said:


> Does anyone have the Ashbury Hobo bag? Is it an older design? I saw a picture of one for sale and thought it might make a good spring bag in the vanilla color.


 
I don't own this bag however seen a lovely red one on *Bay so hopfully someone else might be able to tell us about the Ashbury


----------



## nascar fan

Count me in as a MK fan.


----------



## karmenzsofia

MK fans, I just posted some of the new arrivals here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-tonne-skorpios-suzi-549367.html#post13887106


----------



## nwhite

I need this!  Tonne, optic white


----------



## Cloud5

I was wondering where all the MK fans were and I found you!  I'm surprised there isn't an MK sub-forum.


----------



## songofthesea

HUGE fan...i posted on friday that i got a camel rehearsal satchel for 500.00 marked down from 1395.00...YAY for me!!!!


----------



## Kilanna

songofthesea said:


> HUGE fan...i posted on friday that i got a camel rehearsal satchel for 500.00 marked down from 1395.00...YAY for me!!!!


 

wow! now that's what I call a bargin!!


----------



## baglady925

Love MK. i have the Astor tote. sidebar... just bought the oversized goldtone runway watch. love!!


----------



## nascar fan

baglady925 said:


> Love MK. i have the Astor tote. sidebar... just bought the oversized goldtone runway watch. love!!


Cute!  Pics?


----------



## tess1956

handbag*girl said:


> I just got my 1st MK bag and Accessories. The best part was that everything was on sale. The Austin Satchel was marked down to $208.00 and the wallet, blank book, and cosmetic pouch I got at the outlet for an additional 40% off.
> I am so excited!




Congratulations on finding such a great deal! Don't you love it when that happens?!


----------



## RTA

tess1956, you got some really great deals.  Congrats!


----------



## baglady925

thank you!  nascar fan.


----------



## cralleycat

Huge fan of Michael Kors! I have 5.. Wishing for the Astor Uptown Satchel in Sapphire........


----------



## nascar fan

I am wanting another Skorpios New Ring Tote.  I just love mine!!!!  So easy to carry.  

The Dallas MK boutique has one Skorpios shopper-type tote on sale.  It is a light brown.  Very pretty.  Double handles.  So soft leather.


----------



## nascar fan

MK and EL.  Sounds like the perfect combo to me!


----------



## knasarae

I just got my first Michael Kors a couple of weeks ago.  But I haven't taken the tags off because I wasn't sure I was going to keep it but I definitely am.  I'm in the process of downsizing and this will server as THEE black hobo in my collection.  It's kinda big for what I carry but slouches great and is super comfy.  I dig the strap too. 

It's the ID Chain Soft Calf Hobo


----------



## Kilanna

knasarae - gorg bag! Love the chucky chain going down the sides. Very rock chick!

I love the hobo style bags too - as you say they are so so comfy. Bet the leather is it tdf!


----------



## carterazo

That's a gorgeous bag, knasarae!


----------



## nmora

My absolute favorite go to bag that I have had for many years and will always go back to, no matter what other bags I buy, will always by my MK. He is by far my favorite.


----------



## lovelypinkx

I love MK. I get complimented on my bag all the time


----------



## CoachGirl12

I don't own a MK bag, but on the verge of wanting to buy one! Love all the styles!


----------



## RTA

I am thinking about buying an Astor Grommet.  However, I noticed a bit of a whitish film on the bag I want to buy.  Is that a common condition of these bags?  Will a little leather cleaner and moisturizer take that off?

Thanks!


----------



## trmbwb

I just purchased a Michael Kors Austin large drawstring satchel from TJ Maxx in a blue color.  Paid $157...this is my first Michael Kors.  Does anyone have any details on this purse and if this was a good deal?  I want to make sure it is not fake...it seems some have different lining than others on the internet.  Also, don't know if it should have included a hang tag.  Someone please help.


----------



## Luv n bags

Off Fifth in Milpitas had a python (yes, python) tote handbag on sale - $1195 with an additional % off.  It was an MK in a turqouise, black and cream print. There were also some snakeskin embossed MK's on sale, too.


----------



## gkgreen49

my absolute favorite is the copper ranger shoulder bag!! 

i love itttt!!


----------



## carterazo

^^^ nice roomy bag.


----------



## SusanMargaret

I'm a new MK fan! After searching for a couple of months, I just found the perfect black bag! It's a MK Webster satchel. Sort of ruched leather and very, very soft. I was lucky enough to find it at an MK outlet. This is my first MK and I know it wont be my last. It looks amazing.


----------



## Kylacove

While I like certain styles by other designers, I seem drawn to every Michael Kors bag I see.
It's dangerous for my wallet even though I make myself wait at least until they are one sale or a good deal online. From the Layton,the Webster,the Beverly, and Astor lines, his styles are so different you don't feel like you are buying the same purse over and over again. It would be nice to have a subforum for all of us to talk about our different favorites.


----------



## vanbruntsa

i love MK shoes!!! i have about 5 pairs. oh and i have 1 clutch


----------



## ebabysmom

trmbwb said:


> I just purchased a Michael Kors Austin large drawstring satchel from TJ Maxx in a blue color. Paid $157...this is my first Michael Kors. Does anyone have any details on this purse and if this was a good deal? I want to make sure it is not fake...it seems some have different lining than others on the internet. Also, don't know if it should have included a hang tag. Someone please help.


 

I think I just bought the same bag at my TJ Maxx so I would love to know if it's legit.  I just love it so I hope it's real.


----------



## No Cute

Just discovered the new outlet near me. "Nuff said, eh?


----------



## tonij2000

I love the MMK clothes as well, they are staple pieces in my work wardrobe. I scored on ideeli yesterday for a couple more pieces, yay!

*knas*, That's a good looking black bag, congrats!


----------



## kosmikchic

I am a new MK fan as well!  I just bought my first MK bag yesterday at TJ Maxx.  It's called "hudson downtown large tote" in walnut.  The leather is sooooo buttery soft!  And it fits on the shoulder so well!  I love it!!!!!  It was regularly $398 and I got it for $169.

Here are some pics... front and back


----------



## fendifemale

I just bought the astor ring tote with tassle in black and now I want it in cream.


----------



## fendifemale

knasarae said:


> I just got my first Michael Kors a couple of weeks ago. But I haven't taken the tags off because I wasn't sure I was going to keep it but I definitely am. I'm in the process of downsizing and this will server as THEE black hobo in my collection. It's kinda big for what I carry but slouches great and is super comfy. I dig the strap too.
> 
> It's the ID Chain Soft Calf Hobo


 luv this!


----------



## knasarae

^Thanks! You know I still have yet to carry it, lol.  It's funny cause I was at a Michael Kors outlet this weekend and I told one of the SA's that I had this bag and she said a lot of people call asking if they have any, and here I am with one just sitting in my closet.  :shame:


----------



## karmenzsofia

just bumping this thread


----------



## karmenzsofia

I just wanted to post that I'm more impressed than ever with the MK bag I've been using lately--Astor Large Drawstring Satchel--because of how it "performed" during a grueling road trip. It got pulled and pushed and packed and repacked and thrown around mercilessly in a truck, hotel rooms and eateries by my sweaty hands in 100-degree weather, and it's still standing as though nothing happened. Meanwhile, I'm still recovering...

Bravo MK!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I just bought my first MK bag this morning!!!!! The Jennings in MAGENTA leather!!!! I am IN LOVE!!!!  Going to hit the MK outlet tomorrow to see if I can find a wallet!!!!  MK has the softest leather.....feels like butter! I wish there was an MK forum for everyone to post pics and chat!!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Congrats on your new MK!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

karmenzsofia said:


> Congrats on your new MK!


 
Thank you!!!!!  and I LOVE your story about your MK going thru all that you put it thru and it still looks GREAT!  I have been looking for a bag that can do that.....and still look unharmed!  I cut my tag and filled my bag up and I am taking her out first thing tomorrow!!!!  Going to check out the MK outlet!!!!  LOL


----------



## karmenzsofia

My Astor is still going strong. I'm in love with it!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

karmenzsofia said:


> My Astor is still going strong. I'm in love with it!


 
GREAT to hear!  I think I found my new love!!!!!


----------



## bagstobuy

I have 3 Michael kors astors









Love them..although the satchel is to small for me and i use it for my gym bag!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^OMG^^  Love them ALL!!!!! Is that color named "luggage"?  I LOVE the luggage color.....will be needing an MK in that color


----------



## bagstobuy

/\ Yes its the luggage color and i even bought this  Micheal kors astor keyring in the shape of a satchel in luggage! haha
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260597568721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
I attached it to my astor satchel..it looks very cute.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Just to clarify for those not familiar with MK bags, those ^ are from the Astor line by MICHAEL Michael Kors. The MICHAEL bags are as nice and as excellent in quality as the Michael Kors bags; they're just more affordable. The Astor line is super popular for its designs and durability.

I love the "luggage" color--it's a great shade of brown/tan. I had a Ranger II shoulder bag in that color. Loved it!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

bagstobuy said:


> /\ Yes its the luggage color and i even bought this Micheal kors astor keyring in the shape of a satchel in luggage! haha
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260597568721&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> I attached it to my astor satchel..it looks very cute.


 
OMG that is soooooo cute!!!! I think I will be needing one of those!!!!  
How can we see if we can get an MK forum on here???  That would be GREAT!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

karmenzsofia said:


> Just to clarify for those not familiar with MK bags, those ^ are from the Astor line by MICHAEL Michael Kors. The MICHAEL bags are as nice and as excellent in quality as the Michael Kors bags; they're just more affordable. The Astor line is super popular for its designs and durability.
> 
> I love the "luggage" color--it's a great shade of brown/tan. I had a Ranger II shoulder bag in that color. Loved it!


 
I want something in the luggage color now....it's a GREAT year round color and it goes with all clothing!!!!  I am loving looking at all of these pics!  I wish there was an MK forum!!!!


----------



## bagstobuy

karmenzsofia said:


> Just to clarify for those not familiar with MK bags, those ^ are from the Astor line by MICHAEL Michael Kors. The MICHAEL bags are as nice and as excellent in quality as the Michael Kors bags; they're just more affordable. The Astor line is super popular for its designs and durability.
> 
> I love the "luggage" color--it's a great shade of brown/tan. I had a Ranger II shoulder bag in that color. Loved it!


 
I actually didn't know that the astor was a Micheal by micheal kors..thanks for clarifying..I love the chain handle and grommets...The satchel is to small for me tho..As i said I use it for my gym bag..perfect for that..at least it gets used that way (well not all the time)
Would you say that the Michael Kors bags are twice the price (approx) as the Micheal by michael Kors line?


----------



## karmenzsofia

It depends on the bag--they can be less than half the price, about half or a bit more than half the price of the premium MK bags, depending on the line. I think MICHAEL MK bags are a really good value because you get MK quality at approx. half the price, as you said. Plus I like sooo many of them...it's hard to choose!

Have you checked out the shoes and clothing? There's some fabulous stuff there.


----------



## bagstobuy

/\ I have been looking at this leather Michael by Michael kors jkt on Overstock for a while..http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...p-Front-Motocross-Jacket/4583276/product.html
but decided not to as i have 3 moto style jackets already..but I will keep my eye's open.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Cool jacket :okay:


----------



## Mrs. Mac

nice jacket!!!!  I saw a pair of sunnies today that I LOVED but I didnt bring home with me.....does anyone know the quality of the sunnies?  Thanks!


----------



## lindsaychow

count me in !


----------



## Mrs. Mac

we need a sub-forum.....PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Marie Lee

there are a lot  of great looking MK bags, the astor line has many.  Also the harness bag satchel, it is amazing in person,  a real stand out


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Just bought Michael Kors sunglasses!!!!!  They are black with gray lenses and have the MK circle on the sides like the MK keyfob hanging off my purse!!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Will you post pictures?


----------



## Mrs. Mac

karmenzsofia said:


> Will you post pictures?


 
YES I will try to figure out how to post pictures when my new sunglasses arrive!!!!  I am very excited!  MK seems to be my new addiction LOL


----------



## juicy'sprincess

I love MK, my first leather purse was an MK; and so was my first designer clothing item and designer flip flop  

My favorite MK item ever are these flip flops i have with zippers on the patent leather thong. I loved them so much I got them in every color they came in and I have two pairs in black  one of which I wore so much last summer I got them that I have almost gone through them. lol. because of that they are now being tortured as my art camp shoes. lol.

My favorite MK purse i really can't chose....


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ me too!!!!  I am LOVING my first MK and it wont be my last!!!!


----------



## sandc

I just bought my first MK purse the other day.  They opened a new MK store in my nearest mall and I just had to take a peak.  The SA's were very nice and they had a 30%off wall. The bag I bought wasn't on the wall, but they gave me the discount anyway because I was waffling on the purchase.

I tired to get a good pic, but taking a pic of blue bags is tricky.  The closest to the color I could get is blurry because there is no flash. The one with the flash makes it look a lot lighter than it is.

WDYT?  I am not sure if it is a keeper or not.  What do you all think of the "padlock" on the front. I am not 100% on this one, but I am really liking MK bags.


----------



## karmenzsofia

It's the Small Hamilton! I love this bag!
It's a pretty yet practical, lightweight satchel with a shoulder strap--my favorite style kuz it looks good and it's versatile and easy to carry. I don't normally buy bags in colors other than neutrals, especially bright colors, but I like this blue. I think you could do a lot with it.

For me, it's a keeper!


----------



## Beankyu

Can U plz share more?
I love to enjoy, hehe 

______________________
Offshore Development Center


----------



## bagstobuy

congrats on your bag *Sandc*..I like the bag..the padlock not sure about..it reminds me of a lock that you see on gym lockers:?: but thats probably just me...the leather looks great...very chic looking bag.


----------



## pureplatinum

lovely hamilton bag sandyc!

i'd like to get the michael python one that has two big pockets on the side...seems like i can't find it in the stores these days


----------



## sandc

bagstobuy said:


> congrats on your bag *Sandc*..I like the bag..the padlock not sure about..it reminds me of a lock that you see on gym lockers:?: but thats probably just me...the leather looks great...very chic looking bag.


 
See, that's the only thing I am unsure about. The padlock does come off, but the bag looks a little odd without it. You can tell something is missing.  I love the blue and I love satchels, I am just not sure about that lock.  I need to make up my mind though.


----------



## bagstobuy

*Sandc*- I think any hardware or hanging name tag on any designer bag should be something that we love about the bag, the nuances that make it special, if that is something  that your not feeling if i were you i would exchange it for something that i truly loved, if you're considering taking the padlock off, Maybe hanging the key with the padlock? make it more charm like?
I know some people take the hanging name tags off there bags ect..but this is more than a name tag, as you say its quite a big feature of the bag, and would look like it was lost if it wasn't there.


----------



## sandc

bagstobuy said:


> *Sandc*- I think any hardware or hanging name tag on any designer bag should be something that we love about the bag, the nuances that make it special, if that is something that your not feeling if i were you i would exchange it for something that i truly loved, if you're considering taking the padlock off, Maybe hanging the key with the padlock? make it more charm like?
> I know some people take the hanging name tags off there bags ect..but this is more than a name tag, as you say its quite a big feature of the bag, and would look like it was lost if it wasn't there.


 
You are right, I should love the hardware as much. I was just excited to finally find a satchel in that color that had silver hardware. If the padlock wasn't there and it was just a turnlock, I would love it. Drat!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Hmm...I see what you mean...
I think the small padlock doesn't bother me because it's a bit different than the regular lock EVERYONE else is using. I'm sick of them...and the bows...and the big tassels hanging from one side of the bag...


----------



## sandc

karmenzsofia said:


> Hmm...I see what you mean...
> I think the small padlock doesn't bother me because it's a bit different than the regular lock EVERYONE else is using. I'm sick of them...and the bows...and the big tassels hanging from one side of the bag...


 
That is how I felt at first. I thought it was different and cute. Now, I'm not sure. I really like the bag a lot, I am just obsessing about that dang lock. If it was a turnlock, or maybe just some kind of MK name tag, I would be all set. I wish I could turn it into an MK name tag somehow. That would be great.


----------



## karmenzsofia

You could carry it around the house, give it a couple of days. One of two things will happen: you'll like the bag too much for the lock to bug you, OR it will still bug you. If it does, then return it kuz you won't use the bag if every time you use it the lock bothers you.


----------



## bagstobuy

/\ I agree with karmenzsofia...I think it already bugs you Sandc, otherwise you would have been LOOK AT MY NEW BAG!!!!!! right? LOL


----------



## karmenzsofia

OMG...I'm loving this bag! 









(MICHAEL MK Collete Large Shoulder Tote in Vanilla and Black)


----------



## karmenzsofia

And these ones 









(MK Tonne Shoulder Tote and Hobo in Black)


----------



## sandc

karmenzsofia said:


> OMG...I'm loving this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (MICHAEL MK Collete Large Shoulder Tote in Vanilla and Black)


 
Ooh...I really like those.


----------



## MrsTGreen

karmenzsofia said:


> And these ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (MK Tonne Shoulder Tote and Hobo in Black)



I  both of these bags.


----------



## sandc

Looks like Nordstrom has a few MK bags on sale.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6024637/0~2376780~6009391~6013720~6013726~6024637?origin=leftnav


----------



## sandc

bagstobuy said:


> /\ I agree with karmenzsofia...I think it already bugs you Sandc, otherwise you would have been LOOK AT MY NEW BAG!!!!!! right? LOL


 
You would think, but I usually deal with some kind of doubt/buyers remorse. It is ridiculous.  I think because I tend to get excited and just buy. Then I start to wonder if I really need it, blah blah blah. I annoy me sometimes. 

I got the bag back out last night. I just love the color with the silver hardware. Love that it is a satchel.  Wish the dang lock was less of a lock. Honestly, if I had paid full price I would take it back. Because for full price, I want to love every last detail.  I did get it for cheaper than they are still selling the smallest size (this one is medium). Hrm. . .

My husband said he wouldn't have realized it was a lock if I hadn't said something. 

Thanks for listening to my thought crazy thought process.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ Sounds like you tend to second-guess yourself.

I used to do that until I changed the way I think about decisions.


----------



## karmenzsofia

More MKs I'm digging...






 (Layton Large Shoulder Tote in Gunmetal)






 (Layton Large Satchel in Luggage)






(Pasadena Large Grab Bag in Dunne)


----------



## sandc

I really like the Layton satchel. They need to make it in a darker brown. I saw a desert satchel on ebay in a nice brown, but I don't buy bags on the bay that I have never seen in real life.


----------



## sandc

karmenzsofia said:


> ^ Sounds like you tend to second-guess yourself.
> 
> I used to do that until I changed the way I think about decisions.


 
Yep, I do that a lot with handbags for some reason.  I think I figured out my problem. The lock is too big for that bag. They use the same lock on my medium bag as they do on the large bag. It looks better on the large bag. The smallest bag has a smaller lock and it looks more proportioned as well. At least I know what my problem is. Dorky as it may be.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I just got a new bag!!!! See my avatar!!! She is the Michael Kors Lily tote in sand python leather!!!! OMG she's my HG!!!!  I have to say it's funny b/c my DH brought this bag home for me as a surprise and when he told me he bought me a bag I honestly figured it was going back!  NOPE....she's a keeper!  Let me know what you guys think!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

It's fabulous! 

Wow, what a nice husband! I have never received a designer bag as a gift. I wonder what that's like...must be awesome!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

karmenzsofia said:


> It's fabulous!
> 
> Wow, what a nice husband! I have never received a designer bag as a gift. I wonder what that's like...must be awesome!


 
awwww thanks so much!  I usually buy my own bags and wrap them up and he gives them to me as gifts LOLOL  OR I buy my own bags and he doesnt know about them    I was very surprised with what he picked out all by himself....and the sentiment behind it!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Mrs. Mac*....Your dh is so sweet. Congrats on your new bag. It looks FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

MrsTGreen said:


> *Mrs. Mac*....Your dh is so sweet. Congrats on your new bag. It looks FABULOUS!!!!


 
Thank you soooo much!  That is so sweet of you!!!!


----------



## sandc

Congrats on the new bag!  I saw this today and it is very nice!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

sandc said:


> Congrats on the new bag! I saw this today and it is very nice!


 
Thank you!!!  I just came home from the Lord and Taylor sale with....the matching wallet!!!!!  I got the small zip around one.  Matches the bag PERFECTLY in sand python!!!!  This is my FIRST Michael Kors wallet so I'm really excited!!! Thank you everyone for sharing my excitement!


----------



## Compass Rose

canadarocks said:


> My favorite bag so far is a Michael Kors Astor satchel , and a Michael Kors Millbrook hobo, both in a beautiful "luggage" color, with natural linen colored lining. I think both the quality and durability of his bags are truly fantastic. A classic bag at a wonderful price. Any other fans out there ??


 OP...if you are still out there, I just switched out my daily bag to my Michael Kors Astor satchel in luggage, so we must be twins!  I love this bag, and it just gets better and better after years of use.  I think it's been 5 years now.....


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ I LOVE that bag in that color....it's on my MUST HAVE list!!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Does anybody have a pair of the Jamesport sandals or any Michael Kors heels? I've been wanting a pair of the Jamesport sandals, but they sold out very quickly.  I saw a pair on Ebay and I was wondering to they run true to size?


----------



## Mrs. Mac

bumping us up for more MK talk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Does anybody have a pair of the Jamesport sandals or *any Michael Kors heels*? I've been wanting a pair of the Jamesport sandals, but they sold out very quickly.  I saw a pair on Ebay and I was wondering to they run true to size?


yes, true to size.


----------



## karmenzsofia




----------



## tatertot

Love those heels Nascar!! Not only hot but they look comfortable too.


----------



## nascar fan

And they are sooo comfortable!  I am a MK shoe fanatic!


----------



## tatertot

nascar fan said:


> And they are sooo comfortable!  I am a MK shoe fanatic!



I completely agree, one of the best and most comfortable pairs of heels I've ever had were by MK. Not only does the man make some amazing bags but he knows his way around a shoe too


----------



## No Cute

Bangin' boots!

I saw an amazing dress at the outlet: Jackie O style in a thick leapord (grey/blue) material.  AMAZING!  Wish I'd gotten it in spring...gone now.

I love the high black sandals with gold zippers!!!!  What are they called?


----------



## nascar fan

No Cute said:


> Bangin' boots!
> 
> I saw an amazing dress at the outlet: Jackie O style in a thick leapord (grey/blue) material. AMAZING! Wish I'd gotten it in spring...gone now.
> 
> I love the *high black sandals with gold zippers*!!!! What are they called?


The black ones here?


----------



## nascar fan

better pic of the black ones


----------



## No Cute

Yes!


----------



## nascar fan

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-berkley-t-strap-black-patent
I can wear a 6.5 or 7.  In this style, I get a 7 and put Foot Pedals in them.


----------



## No Cute

^^^Love those shoes!  Found some Madden Girl shoes at Marshalls in black, so feel like another pair of black is unneeded.  BUT omgoodness...love those shoes so much.  Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

Ok, I am in love! 
http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-jennings-zip-back-black-nappa


----------



## nascar fan

No Cute said:


> ^^^Love those shoes! Found some Madden Girl shoes at Marshalls in black, so feel like another pair of black is unneeded. BUT omgoodness...love those shoes so much. Thank you!


Nords has them in white, yellow, berry


----------



## karmenzsofia

nascar fan said:


> Ok, I am in love!
> http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-jennings-zip-back-black-nappa



Me too. Those are hot...

 I love MK shoes, and the prices are great compared to other designers.


----------



## nascar fan

I love wearing my MK shoes with my MJ Bruna.


----------



## bagstobuy

Does anyone have a desert bag?
Thats what I love..I just went back and did a search...


----------



## karmenzsofia

I had one in black, don't anymore. Sold it to get another MK bag.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

nascar fan said:


> I love wearing my MK shoes with my MJ Bruna.


 
All I can manage to say is "YUMMMMMM"    LOVE!!!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

nascar: that MJ bag with those MK shoes rock together!


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

bagstobuy said:


> Does anyone have a desert bag?
> Thats what I love..I just went back and did a search...



Had one a few years ago but lost it


----------



## iluvmybags

those are some awesome shoes!!
wish I could wear me some heels like that!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^^ heaven!!!!!!!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

nascar fan said:


> yes, true to size.


 
Thanks, and love your shoes!


----------



## babypie

I do not own a MK purse, but I have quite a few of his tops and they are great quality!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I would love to try his clothes....his sunnies are GREAT too!!!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

He makes beautiful dresses...


----------



## Mrs. Mac

have had my python embossed continental zip wallet about a week now and LOVE it!!! I dont know how I ever carried a different wallet!!!! This wallet is GORGEOUS!!!  I am loving this color!!!!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^can you take any pics?


----------



## Handbag_Whore

bagachondriac said:


> *Yes!!! I have three MK bags. Two are from his designer collection..the MK Sutton and MK Rehearsal! My newest is the Astor that I just bought from Shopbop!! LOVE LOVE LOVE MICHAEL KORS!!!!*





the orange bag here is gorgeous  Can you tell me the style name and cost?


----------



## GingerSnap527

I saw a gorgeous deep purple Hamilton style bag at the outlet yesterday. Apparently they had just received them and they still weren't completely marked down (they were at $300 without any more percentage off).

I'm going to hold off and hope they decrease the price!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Handbag_Whore said:


> the orange bag here is gorgeous  Can you tell me the style name and cost?



That's the MK Rehearsal Drawstring Satchel. Prices start at around $1300 and go up to $3000, depending on the material. My favorite is the Rehearsal Patchwork (in suede).


----------



## mollydolly

Does anyone have the MK moxley? I think I am in love, but need to save my funds. I do have the gansevoort though.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I don't have it, but I'm in love with the Moxley Lg. Shoulder Tote in Dune. If I were shopping for a tote, this would probably be the one. I'm also in love with the Collette.


----------



## sandc

I don't have one, but I tried it on yesterday at the mall.  I noticed that department stores had it with gold hardware and the MK store had one with silver.  The color is very nice.


----------



## mollydolly

I like the Collete too. I just can't get the Moxley out of my head. Nordies had it on sale with the GHW. However I am trying to be good, and I passed. i think the SHW would be gorgeous too.


----------



## sandc

Does anyone have the gavensvoort rouched tote?  

nma - just for reference pic

http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Kors-Bl...sbody-Bag-/270616619538?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

I think it's kind of fun looking.


----------



## sandc

Lord and Taylor had it on sale with the gold hardware too. 40% off. They also had the satchel.  I checked it out for a while, but I need to be good as well. I am already on the hunt for a black and/or luggage/walnut bag.  That's enough for now.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^I'm on the hunt for a black and/or luggage color too!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

linhhhuynh said:


> ^can you take any pics?


 
I did, but for some reason I cant upload them to here!  They are saved in the picture library album on my laptap and when I try to attach them it wont let me!!!!!


----------



## sandc

Mrs. Mac said:


> I did, but for some reason I cant upload them to here!  They are saved in the picture library album on my laptap and when I try to attach them it wont let me!!!!!



They need to be on a place like photobucket first.  If you load them on photobucket and then copy the photo location, that url should work.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

did it!!!! Go check out my thread with my pics!!!!!!  I'm so excited it worked, but they are small...hope you can all see!!!


----------



## knasarae

OMG, I just saw this in the Celeb MK thread and fell in love! Anyone know where I can find it?  I found Luggage, Navy and White online but no black.   I have no idea how old this bag is... I have an MK Outlet about 20 mins away and am wondering if it would be worth a trip?


----------



## sandc

You can get it directly from the Michael Kors website. Their website seems to be acting weird right now, but I know I saw it on their website in black. I also saw it at the MK store. It is a really nice bag. I love it and am thinking about it seriously.


----------



## knasarae

^It's only on preorder. But I found some on eBay and they have silver hardware which I prefer.  I'm going to call my outlet tomorrow and see.

Thanks!


----------



## sandc

^^that is odd because I saw them at the MK store in the mall yesterday.


----------



## knasarae

Really?  Hmm, guess I will have to further investigate.  thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Did you get it?????!!!!!!!


----------



## knasarae

My wedding is in two months so I can't pay full price right now.  So I'm trying to find one at a price I can afford.  I really want a Luggage one.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

me too....


----------



## sandc

I am loving this bag too.  It looks so squishy and comfy.  In person I liked the gold hardware on the luggage, but not as much on the black. However, I liked the black leather better on this particular bag.  I also really liked the gunmetal.  I couldn't bring myself to pay full price for any of them either.  But they are a great bag.


----------



## karmenzsofia

knasarae said:


> My wedding is in two months so I can't pay full price right now.  So I'm trying to find one at a price I can afford.  I really want a Luggage one.



I've never paid full price for a bag. Keep looking, be patient, you'll find it.


----------



## sandc

karmenzsofia said:


> I've never paid full price for a bag. Keep looking, be patient, you'll find it.


 
Same here!  I take pride in never having paid full price. It's part of the thrill for me.  You will find what you are looking for. Just be careful in the bay, there are many fakes out there.


----------



## knasarae

Thanks karmenzsofia, I am trying to be patient and just keep my eyes open.

Thanks for the heads up sandc, I will keep that in mind when scouring the 'bay.

I'm off Friday so I think I'm going to drop by my outlet just to see what they have.
The camo bags....that leather is so soft! My Macy's has the tote and I was very surprised when I touched it.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ and they are adorable!!!!  I wish I could wear this bag to work b/c it would be mine!!!!  I work in a formal business office, and camo would not look too good with a business suit....so unfortunately I wont be getting this great bag....


----------



## jxwilliams

Has anybody seen the new Colette line?  TDF!!!

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod8240036&parentId=cat3003&masterId=cat8501&cmCat=cat000000cat101cat8501cat3003&index=11&tid=V1


I love this tote...now to be patient and wait till it comes out and I can find it on sale...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I bought the Uptown Astor in gunmetal.  I took back the gunmetal because it had several dark spots (color over saturation) and then there was a spot where the color was flaking off.  It was pretty though...

I exchanged it for the Uptown Astor in walnut suede with gold hardware. I love it! It's really soft.


----------



## janice

knasarae said:


> Thanks karmenzsofia, I am trying to be patient and just keep my eyes open.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up sandc, I will keep that in mind when scouring the 'bay.
> 
> I'm off Friday so I think I'm going to drop by my outlet just to see what they have.
> The camo bags....that leather is so soft! My Macy's has the tote and I was very surprised when I touched it.



The camo bags are yummy soft and the gold hardware is stunning!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I am waiting to see what this line is like IRL...Darrington line...from the MK runway line...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

And this one...Hadley LG tote...


----------



## nwhite

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I am waiting to see what this line is like IRL...Darrington line...from the MK runway line...



I'm liking this a lot!


----------



## sandc

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I bought the Uptown Astor in gunmetal. I took back the gunmetal because it had several dark spots (color over saturation) and then there was a spot where the color was flaking off. It was pretty though...
> 
> I exchanged it for the Uptown Astor in walnut suede with gold hardware. I love it! It's really soft.


 
That sucks about the gunmetal.  That was one I was drooling over.  I do love a good walnut color though. Congrats!  Post pics


----------



## Grace123

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I am waiting to see what this line is like IRL...Darrington line...from the MK runway line...


 
LOVE this!


----------



## karmenzsofia

What I'm not liking about these two bags, for now, is the goldtone HW. I'm a silvertone girl.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

^^ They have some of the styles in black leather with silver hardware...


----------



## nwhite

karmenzsofia said:


> What I'm not liking about these two bags, for now, is the goldtone HW. I'm a silvertone girl.



That's what I like about it - the gold HW


----------



## Luv2Shop1

^^ Me too!

I like the color combination...and the texture...


----------



## ulyss

I wasn't a huge fan, the I saw this bag- MICHAEL by Michael Kors "Gansevoort- Large" Tote in black, beautiful, I like it in the gunmetal colour too. Only thing is it looks heavy to carry.


----------



## Moreismore

Oh, Ulyss, I just bought the black gansevoort tote last night!  I love it!   I had seen the black gansevoort online weeks back, loved the way it looked, and then last week I was in TJMaxx.  There was a gansevoort in MK signature fabric with red leather trim.  I didn't even realize it was the same bag, but I instantly fell in love with it and bought it.  It was only after I got it home that I realized it was the same bag that I had seen online in black leather!  Last night hubby and I were at the mall, went into Michael Kors, and told the SA about my bag- they had it in black leather, on sale and I bought it!   Yay!  Both the fabric and leather retailed for $398 (I was so surprised that the leather was priced the same as the fabric).  I got the signature for $169 and the leather for $238.  I'm one happy lady right now!  Love how the black has silver hardware and the brown/red has gold.


----------



## carterazo

Hmm... would love to see the Hadley tote irl.


----------



## ulyss

Moreismore, wow that's great  I haven't seen what the signature one looks like, but I know the black one is gorgeous, lucky you!


----------



## BgaHolic

knasarae said:


> OMG, I just saw this in the Celeb MK thread and fell in love! Anyone know where I can find it? I found Luggage, Navy and White online but no black.  I have no idea how old this bag is... I have an MK Outlet about 20 mins away and am wondering if it would be worth a trip?


 This is the exact bag I have been lusting for but in luggage! MK found he was so successful with this bag last season that the SA explained to me he revived it!!! I am waiting for a presale and then I am pouncing. The only difference I noticed were the straps seemed a trifle bit shorter than the original.  LOVE THE BAG!!!


----------



## No Cute

I had to share this funny:

My friend's 12 yo dd was at my house, and she saw the MK charm on my Harrison Satchel.  She asked if it was a "Mary Kay" bag.  

 hysterical!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hahahahahha!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## nascar fan

one more
(dark brown)


----------



## bagstobuy

BgaHolic said:


> This is the exact bag I have been lusting for but in luggage! MK found he was so successful with this bag last season that the SA explained to me he revived it!!! I am waiting for a presale and then I am pouncing. The only difference I noticed were the straps seemed a trifle bit shorter than the original. LOVE THE BAG!!!


I have this bag in black and gold and in luggage and silver...Its my favorite MK bag





I also saw that photo of Katherine Mcphee and had to have that bag!!! i bought both of mine on Ebay.


----------



## nascar fan

I saw that bag today in a rust suede.  It was beautiful!

I also saw the camo bag that has been a topic around here lately.  I took a pic.  I'm not sure what all the kudos for it are about.  I wasn't impressed with it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yeah, I'm not into the camo look either but I LOVE the luggage satchel!


----------



## BgaHolic

bagstobuy,

Is it my imagination, or is the new bag slightly different in that they shortened the straps? The one in your pic, the original, looks like it has longer straps than the newer version.  I prefer the one you have!!!


----------



## carterazo

nascar fan said:


>



These are great!  Don't think I can pull them off, I sure love looking at them.   Thanks for posting.


----------



## carterazo

No Cute said:


> I had to share this funny:
> 
> My friend's 12 yo dd was at my house, and she saw the MK charm on my Harrison Satchel.  She asked if it was a "Mary Kay" bag.
> 
> hysterical!



:lolots: Won't be long before she discovers the wonderful MK bags....


----------



## jxwilliams

nascar fan said:


> I saw that bag today in a rust suede.  It was beautiful!
> 
> I also saw the camo bag that has been a topic around here lately.  I took a pic.  I'm not sure what all the kudos for it are about.  I wasn't impressed with it.




I'm not really a fan either--I just can't pull it off.  I sometimes have to wear camo pants for work and it is NOT flattering but I digress...the camo is supposed to be super soft!


----------



## karmenzsofia

I love this line of MK shoes. They are super hot, comfy and well priced.


----------



## nascar fan

They are sooooo comfy.  They work well with pants because the pants don't get caught between your heel and the back of the shoe, yet they are still sandals.

The perfect shoe!


----------



## BgaHolic

^^^ I gotta check those out! They are gorgeous!


----------



## knasarae

I know you ladies have spoke of a lot of counterfeit MK bags on eBay.  I don't see an authentication thread for MK so I hope it's appropriate to post here.  Do you guys know if luckydeals09 is legit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-AS...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6189965717082964255

I really want one of these (under retail) and most of the other places that have it have gold hardware and I want silver.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

knasarae said:


> I know you ladies have spoke of a lot of counterfeit MK bags on eBay.  I don't see an authentication thread for MK so I hope it's appropriate to post here.  Do you guys know if luckydeals09 is legit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MICHAEL-KORS-AS...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6189965717082964255
> 
> I really want one of these (under retail) and most of the other places that have it have gold hardware and I want silver.




You might want to check their feedback here before you decide.

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=myluckydeals09+&Dirn=Received+by


----------



## knasarae

Yikes!  Thanks Coach Lover Too.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

You're welcome. I almost ordered from there, but the feedback scared me off.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

bump  how are my MK friends????  I just bougth another!!!!  this one is a luggage colored leather....should be arriving in a few days!  SO excited!!!!


----------



## TeachingTots

I almost bought my first MK bag today...saw a cute tote style but it was an inch to short for my netbook...


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I saw a really nice tote in the MK outlets......it's was HUGE.....but it had MK's all over it.....if it was leather I would have bought it for work!!!


----------



## sandc

I wish I had an MK outlet near me! Jealous.  I went into the MK store last weekend. Nothing much new that I hadn't seen yet. The Heidi in gunmetal, but that isn't my style of bag.


----------



## carterazo

Mrs. Mac said:


> bump  how are my MK friends????  I just bougth another!!!!  this one is a luggage colored leather....should be arriving in a few days!  SO excited!!!!



Congrats on your new bag.  Please share pics with us when you get it.


----------



## AuntFlo

I am in love with Michael Kors and so glad to see others feel the same! I love the little details inside the bags as well, especially the key clip. I've found some good deals in Annie Sez, if you have any of their stores near you, they are worth a shot.

Can anyone tell me how the Python leather wears? I really love the Python, but when looking on the Bay at used ones, been noticing that some have jeans color transfer, and some have wearing, like the scales look lifted. Not sure if this is people who are hard on their bags, or if it's just the nature of this type of leather. 

TIA!


----------



## Jujuma

I hope to come home with a new MK bag today. I have a credit at Macy's but last time I went they had nothing. I really want the python. Wish me happy hunting!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I have the python (see my avatar)!!!!!!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag!  DH bought it for me as a big surprise back in July and I have been using it NONSTOP and have not switched out.  He also bought me the matching wallet, but it was too small so we returned it and then we found the long, zippered continental wallet to match.....LOVE the wallet too!  As far as wear....I honestly have not seen ANY wear on this bag....AT ALL!!!!  and like I said I have been using it for almost 2 months nonstop now.  I work in a formal business office, so my bag has been in the rain (without an umbrella b/c it was a beautiful day when I arrived at my office).  I thought I would see some wear after that, but NOPE!  Nothing!  This bag looks as perfect as when my DH gave it to me!  The python leather is extremely lightweight too.  And it matches ALL of my clothing (business and play!!!)


----------



## Mrs. Mac

AuntFlo said:


> I am in love with Michael Kors and so glad to see others feel the same! I love the little details inside the bags as well, especially the key clip. I've found some good deals in Annie Sez, if you have any of their stores near you, they are worth a shot.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the Python leather wears? I really love the Python, but when looking on the Bay at used ones, been noticing that some have jeans color transfer, and some have wearing, like the scales look lifted. Not sure if this is people who are hard on their bags, or if it's just the nature of this type of leather.
> 
> TIA!


 
Were these Michael Kors python bags?  Mine is embossed python and I have had no problems at all!  No color transfer, no lifting, etc and I use this bag daily!  I do know Michael Kors has a wonderful quality control dept and uses high quality materials.  If you were looking at REAL python, I also know that the scales are supposed to lift...that is how you  know it's real...think of a real python.  I say go for it!  I LOVE my python bag and wallet!!!!  VERY classy!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

carterazo said:


> Congrats on your new bag. Please share pics with us when you get it.


 
I sure will and thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jujuma

Jujuma said:


> I hope to come home with a new MK bag today. I have a credit at Macy's but last time I went they had nothing. I really want the python. Wish me happy hunting!


I came home empty handed! My Macy's is the pits, they have nothing. I couldn't find a purse, mk had the worse selection. They had some ugly coaches, none in the pretty green at the stores. My Macy's is in Short Hills and it is a mess! You'd think they would try and do better.


----------



## anne1218

bagstobuy said:


> I have this bag in black and gold and in luggage and silver...Its my favorite MK bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw that photo of Katherine Mcphee and had to have that bag!!! i bought both of mine on Ebay.


 

Now I want it too, what is the bag called? I like both...the satchel and the top handle one..


----------



## sandc

^^That is the Astor. Love that bag!


----------



## AuntFlo

Mrs. Mac said:


> *Were these Michael Kors python bags?* Mine is embossed python and I have had no problems at all! No color transfer, no lifting, etc and I use this bag daily! I do know Michael Kors has a wonderful quality control dept and uses high quality materials. If you were looking at REAL python, I also know that the scales are supposed to lift...that is how you know it's real...think of a real python. I say go for it! I LOVE my python bag and wallet!!!! VERY classy!!!!!


 
Yes, been hunting the MK python ones! I haven't yet taken the leap on the snake trend, but I'm just lovin' the look!  Yours is gorgeous!

The two I noticed that showed some wear & jean transfer was the blush color and the honey. Had to check to see if it was more delicate than regular leather. 

I have an Astor in Luggage from '09 and it still looks fabulous!  Just pulled it out of it's dust bag for fall, and mmmmmm...... smells so good!


----------



## AuntFlo

Jujuma said:


> I came home empty handed! My Macy's is the pits, they have nothing. I couldn't find a purse, mk had the worse selection. They had some ugly coaches, none in the pretty green at the stores. My Macy's is in Short Hills and it is a mess! You'd think they would try and do better.


 

I hear ya! I've been hunting TJ Maxx & Marshall's and can't find anything except for a few sparse Frankie's, Hudson totes, and the totes with the vachetta handles. It's a dry spell.  Except for the Bay. 

Try Woodbury Outlets, they usually have tons of bags. May have to make a trip myself.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

AuntFlo said:


> Yes, been hunting the MK python ones! I haven't yet taken the leap on the snake trend, but I'm just lovin' the look! Yours is gorgeous!
> 
> The two I noticed that showed some wear & jean transfer was the blush color and the honey. Had to check to see if it was more delicate than regular leather.
> 
> I have an Astor in Luggage from '09 and it still looks fabulous!  Just pulled it out of it's dust bag for fall, and mmmmmm...... smells so good!


 
Thank you!!!!  I love the look too!  Never thought I would....and I must admit...DH gave me this bag as a surprise, but I probably would never have given it a second look!!!!  I'm more of a regular plain leather girl.  LOL   How is the luggage color?  I just bought a luggage MK and I was wondering if the color needs to be pre-treated with any leather protector?  Did you pre-treat it?  I am glad it still looks fabulous!  I cant wait for mine to arrive! Should be here by the weekend, hopefully! Today I bought the matching wallet!!!!    Been sniffing it since I brought it home!!!!!


----------



## AuntFlo

Mrs. Mac said:


> Thank you!!!! I love the look too! Never thought I would....and I must admit...DH gave me this bag as a surprise, but I probably would never have given it a second look!!!! I'm more of a regular plain leather girl. LOL How is the luggage color? I just bought a luggage MK and I was wondering if the color needs to be pre-treated with any leather protector? Did you pre-treat it? I am glad it still looks fabulous! I cant wait for mine to arrive! Should be here by the weekend, hopefully! Today I bought the matching wallet!!!!  Been sniffing it since I brought it home!!!!!


 

I absolutely love the luggage color! I didn't pre-treat, but did wipe it down with unscented baby wipes before putting it away in it's dust bag. It had no stains, or wear. Just today, I treated it with Apple conditioner, though it didn't really need it, IMO. It looked like new! 

There was some dirt & a small lip gloss stain inside, but I wiped the lining with baby wipes, and blotted the stains until gone, and it looks fab! 

Good luck with your new bag and wallet, hope you love it!


----------



## anne1218

sandc said:


> ^^That is the Astor. Love that bag!


 

Thanks!!
Anybody knows where I can get one on sale? I also like the austin satchel and the newbury too...if anyone spotted one on sale, kindly let me know, thanks!!


----------



## An4

hi ladies - any news on the MK subforum? I have to buy a hamilton for my friend soon and I don't know how to authenticate it.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

AuntFlo said:


> I absolutely love the luggage color! I didn't pre-treat, but did wipe it down with unscented baby wipes before putting it away in it's dust bag. It had no stains, or wear. Just today, I treated it with Apple conditioner, though it didn't really need it, IMO. It looked like new!
> 
> There was some dirt & a small lip gloss stain inside, but I wiped the lining with baby wipes, and blotted the stains until gone, and it looks fab!
> 
> Good luck with your new bag and wallet, hope you love it!


 
Thank you!!!! My luggage colored braided grommet bag arrived today and I LOVE it!!!   BEST MK color!!!!  Glad you were able to use baby wipes to clean the lining and the outside.  I still keep baby wipes around for those reasons as well!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

An4 said:


> hi ladies - any news on the MK subforum? I have to buy a hamilton for my friend soon and I don't know how to authenticate it.


 
We want a subforum VERY badly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knasarae

Hey ladies! I just scored this Moxley tote today from Macy's.  It was 25% off, then an additional 30% off.  And using my Macy's card gave me another 20% off.  Too good of a deal to pass up.  This is the medium, the smaller of the two.  (Sorry for the dirty mirror)


----------



## sandc

^^Awesome deal!!  I really like that bag. It is fun and perfect for fall.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

That bag looks PERFECT on you!!!!!  I saw it in Macy's yesterday, too, and the Michael Kors boutique had it on sale as well, but not as good of a sale as Macy's did.....VERY nice!!!


----------



## knasarae

Thank you ladies!


----------



## AuntFlo

That Moxley is a whole lotta bag !!!  Congrats on that deal. And it looks fab on you!

Guess I'm going to Macy's tomorrow.


----------



## nascar fan

Cool MK Collection bag.  I have never seen this style.  It is not the Ring Tote.  It does not have dividers inside.  Just 1 open compartment and shoulder length straps.  Very pretty.  I think it's a Neiman's exclusive.  $1000.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

mmmmmmm nascar!!!!  It's YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

MK Darrington.  
What do my MK buddies think?  Like?  Not like?


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I like it!  shape....color....right amount of hardware....I REALLY like it!


----------



## nascar fan

I think it's one of those you either like or totally don't like.  I thought about it for several days.  I knew I wouldn't be able to make up my mind for good until I had it in my hands and evaluate it.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Awesome color!


----------



## AuntFlo

It's gorgeous, nascar fan! What's the interior like? It's so unique looking, bet you get lots of compliments on it!



I am totally head over heels for the Hadley Shoulder Tote in Barley.  

Maybe if I'm really, really good for the rest of the year, Santa will bring me a Hadley.


----------



## Kylacove

Mrs. Mac said:


> Thank you!!!! I love the look too! Never thought I would....and I must admit...DH gave me this bag as a surprise, but I probably would never have given it a second look!!!! I'm more of a regular plain leather girl. LOL How is the luggage color? I just bought a luggage MK and I was wondering if the color needs to be pre-treated with any leather protector? Did you pre-treat it? I am glad it still looks fabulous! I cant wait for mine to arrive! Should be here by the weekend, hopefully! Today I bought the matching wallet!!!!  Been sniffing it since I brought it home!!!!!


 

Hey Mrs. Mac, do you wear your python bag with everything, or are there certain colors/patterns it clashes with? I have the Beverly in honey python but I haven't worn it yet.


----------



## nascar fan

AuntFlo said:


> It's gorgeous, nascar fan!* What's the interior* *like?* It's so unique looking, bet you get lots of compliments on it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally head over heels for the Hadley Shoulder Tote in Barley.
> 
> Maybe if I'm really, really good for the rest of the year, Santa will bring me a Hadley.


The interior is a wheat/goldish color satin.  The interior is glamorous, the exterior is rugged cool.  go figure!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

nascar fan said:


> MK Darrington.
> What do my MK buddies think?  Like?  Not like?



OMg, I love it! Unfortunately!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Coach Lover Too said:


> OMg, I love it! Unfortunately!!!


And, unfortunately, it's probably going back to the boutique today.  I am allergic to their perfume, and I specifically wanted this bag because of the swirl on the front.  Well, this one happened to be the one on display.  The air in the boutique is thick with perfume fumes, therefore I am allergic to the bag.    I have been sick all night.  I will have to put it in the trunk of my car to even get it back to them.  

It would air out a little, but I am afraid it will always have traces of the perfume smell.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ Oh no! Maybe you can exchange it for one that's been wrapped in the back.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Kylacove said:


> Hey Mrs. Mac, do you wear your python bag with everything, or are there certain colors/patterns it clashes with? I have the Beverly in honey python but I haven't worn it yet.


 
I am actually wearing a leopard dress blouse today and I didnt think the bag would "match" well....but then I went downstairs and held it up against my clothing and it looked GREAT!  Got alot of compliments today from my co-workers too on how nice it looked with my blouse!  I have been wearing my python with everything b/c I really havent found an outfit I put on that didnt go well with it....it's VERY neutral, even though we wouldnt think it is!!!!  Mine is the sand python.  I LOVE the Beverly!!!!  Post me a pic please!!!!  I say WEAR your bag!  Python is hot right now!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

karmenzsofia said:


> ^ Oh no! Maybe you can exchange it for one that's been wrapped in the back.


 
I agree!  Maybe you can exchange it for a different one or have them order it for you!  It's SO beautiful but not worth getting sick from!  Good luck!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

nascar fan said:


> And, unfortunately, it's probably going back to the boutique today.  I am allergic to their perfume, and I specifically wanted this bag because of the swirl on the front.  Well, this one happened to be the one on display.  The air in the boutique is thick with perfume fumes, therefore I am allergic to the bag.    I have been sick all night.  I will have to put it in the trunk of my car to even get it back to them.
> 
> It would air out a little, but I am afraid it will always have traces of the perfume smell.



Oh no!! Bless your heart!!


----------



## nascar fan

I am pretty bummed out.  The beautiful darrington had to go back.


----------



## carterazo

Such a unique bag!  What a shame. Didn't they have another one in the back?  Or can they find a store that has one that was not on display?  I really hope you can get it again.


----------



## nascar fan

carterazo said:


> Such a unique bag! What a shame. Didn't they have another one in the back? Or can they find a store that has one that was not on display? I really hope you can get it again.


DH and the SA think it is the tanning process used.  I think it's the perfume.   (they are more likely right)

I am going to give myself a few days to let my allergies clear up, then see how I feel about it.   

The problem was I looked at them in other stores and I picked the one I had because of the swirl design on the front of the bag.  

Oh well.  No biggie.  I am one of those with way too many bags anyway and I certainly did not need a new one!  (to add to the 2 new ones I purchased in the last 2 weeks!)


----------



## carterazo

nascar fan said:


> I am one of those with way too many bags anyway and I certainly did not need a new one!  (to add to the 2 new ones I purchased in the last 2 weeks!)



I know the feeling....   So many cute bags out there, so little time to use them all.


----------



## AuntFlo

Sorry the bag didn't work out, nascar fan .  

Does the store that sell them reek like perfume? SO many stores pipe in overpowering perfume smells. It's bound to attach itself to everything they sell. Have no idea why they do that. When I was pregnant I had to stay away from the mall cuz of all the smelly stores. 



In other news, didja guys see Michael Kors FB page? Now lovin the Hamilton tote, too. *sigh* It reminds me of Hermes.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ saw it and LOVE it too.....that is such a classy looking bag...in any color!


----------



## cheermom09

I'm new to this thread and am wondering if Michael Kors bags can be found in discount stores like TJ Maxx, Marshalls, etc?

Thank you!


----------



## anne1218

Yes, fortunately...I just picked 2 up today at my local Marshall, one plum austin satchel and one in gun metal color, can't decide between the 2 colors...which one shall I keep????


----------



## PrincessD

AuntFlo said:


> Sorry the bag didn't work out, nascar fan .
> 
> Does the store that sell them reek like perfume? SO many stores pipe in overpowering perfume smells. It's bound to attach itself to everything they sell. Have no idea why they do that. When I was pregnant I had to stay away from the mall cuz of all the smelly stores.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, didja guys see Michael Kors FB page? Now lovin the Hamilton tote, too. *sigh* It reminds me of Hermes.



I fell in love the first time I saw the Hamilton, but I like it best in the mini and medium size.


----------



## sandc

Has anyone seen this bag?  I think it is cute for when you need a small bag.

http://www.ebags.com/product/michae...-zip-small-shoulder/151858?productid=10022735


----------



## M_Butterfly

AuntFlo said:


> Sorry the bag didn't work out, nascar fan .
> 
> Does the store that sell them reek like perfume? SO many stores pipe in overpowering perfume smells. It's bound to attach itself to everything they sell. Have no idea why they do that. When I was pregnant I had to stay away from the mall cuz of all the smelly stores.
> 
> 
> 
> *In other news, didja guys see Michael Kors FB page? Now lovin the Hamilton tote, too. *sigh* It reminds me of Hermes*.


 

I am in love with the Hamilton as well.  I want the python on the smaller size. And YES it does reminds me of Hermes


----------



## AuntFlo

anne1218 said:


> Yes, fortunately...I just picked 2 up today at my local Marshall, one plum austin satchel and one in gun metal color, can't decide between the 2 colors...which one shall I keep????


 


I would keep both 


sandc- I like that small bag! But there's not much I don't like with MK.


OK, so not only do I LOVE the Hamilton, Hadley, Layton, and Uptown Astor, now I see ANOTHER one that I may have to pre-order. 


Check 'em out!

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...id=MK_GoogleBase&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0LB7


The mocha is fab!


So is the python!

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...id=MK_GoogleBase&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=V0LB9



ush: Why does he have to have so many beautiful bags? lol 

And November seems so farrrrrrr away doesn't it?


----------



## carterazo

Meanwhile I'm drooling after this:

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/ha...di_Large_Leather_Satchel-lordandtaylor/149624


and this:http://www.lordandtaylor.com/eng/handbags-viewallhandbags-Heidi_Leather_Clutch-lordandtaylor/149628


----------



## Mrs. Mac

AuntFlo:  LOVING that python....may have to see it!!!!!!  One can never have too many snakes!!!!!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## AuntFlo

Mrs. Mac said:


> AuntFlo: LOVING that python....may have to see it!!!!!! One can never have too many snakes!!!!!!!!!! LOL


 

LOL, I agree!

However, there is such a thing as too BIG of a snake. Take a look at the size:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3129230...-6BBF-DF11-A490-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA


I would order that red python right. this. minute.  The color is KILLING me, I freakin LOVE IT!!! But I think it's too big for my frame.  

Although, I _could_ carry my kid in there.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

AuntFlo said:


> LOL, I agree!
> 
> However, there is such a thing as too BIG of a snake. Take a look at the size:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3129230...-6BBF-DF11-A490-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA
> 
> 
> I would order that red python right. this. minute.  The color is KILLING me, I freakin LOVE IT!!! But I think it's too big for my frame.
> 
> Although, I _could_ carry my kid in there.


 
LOLOLOL  I LOVE python.....ALL python!!!!!  I say GO FOR IT it's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

AuntFlo said:


> Sorry the bag didn't work out, nascar fan .
> 
> Does the store that sell them *reek like perfume?* SO many stores pipe in overpowering perfume smells. It's bound to attach itself to everything they sell. Have no idea why they do that. When I was pregnant I had to stay away from the mall cuz of all the smelly stores.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, didja guys see Michael Kors FB page? Now lovin the Hamilton tote, too. *sigh* It reminds me of Hermes.


It does reek of perfume!  They said they spray it in the air every day.


----------



## Becca4277

Me!  I do not know the style name of the bag, but I have a GORGEOUS kelly green shoulder bag.  The leather is amazing.  People do not know what they are missing out on.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

nascar fan said:


> MK Darrington.
> What do my MK buddies think?  Like?  Not like?



I have loved the look of the distressed leather Darrington ever since I saw the first picture! I really like the shoulder bag but think the tote is more practical.  Especially since it has both a long and short straps. 

Anyway, now I am torn...I saw a Reed Krakoff bag online that I really like...and I only "need" one more bag...decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ go for the Michael Kors!!!!  You WONT be sorry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kroquet

I don't have a MK , but love the vicuna Darrington bags.   They look like a well worn bomber jacket.    Love the shoulder hobo and the double handle tote.


----------



## carterazo

That distressed leather is lovely!


----------



## AuntFlo

Hey gals - I noticed you were discussing the Ebayer: my lucky deals and I saw the bad FB. I would probably not buy off them, but of course, now I see that this seller listed a bunch of Layton's. And since I want one in Luggage, I'm drooling over this pic they have in the auction. Damn, that bag is fine as all hell. 

Here's what's strange to me - they have pics that look like they took them in the store?!  The SA's let them take pics like that? And they let them buy all those Layton's? They have 7 of each color. Is this an outlet selling online, by chance?

Also, I noticed the interior is different than the black one I have. Some MK interior is a jacquard fabric with 'MK' in a circle, and this lining is the name 'Michael Kors' with more of a silky lining, KWIM? I'm guessing these are outlet bags made for factory? My mother has one with the silky lining and she purchased from the outlet. I also noticed with some of the bags that look MFF (if that's the case), that they don't have the key fob clasp. Something to always ask the seller if you are looking to buy off the Bay and like the key clasp. I would be so disappointed not to get that little accessory.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Why would you buy from a seller with such a bad track record? That's asking for trouble. Plus looking at what he/she is selling, I have little doubt the items are fakes.


----------



## kings_20

Anyone have the MK Pushlock satchel?  I am thinking of pulling the trigger for one. I am loving the yellow one right now. Does anone have one and what are their thoughts on this bag?  THXS!


----------



## AuntFlo

karmenzsofia said:


> Why would you buy from a seller with such a bad track record? That's asking for trouble. Plus looking at what he/she is selling, I have little doubt the items are fakes.


 

I was curious as to how they could take pics in the store and how they could get a hold of so many? I never said I planned on buying off of them. Interesting that they could be fakes. They sell a lot of MK bags, are there that many MK knockoffs of all those styles? 




AuntFlo said:


> Hey gals - I noticed you were discussing the Ebayer: my lucky deals and I saw the bad FB. *I would probably not buy off them, *but of course, now I see that this seller listed a bunch of Layton's. And since I want one in Luggage, I'm drooling over this pic they have in the auction. Damn, that bag is fine as all hell.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Yes, there's tons of fakes out there in a variety of styles.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I wouldnt buy from that seller.....try the bay for that bag, or wait for a dept store sale.....just my 2cents!


----------



## AuntFlo

No, I won't buy from them.  I can probably get that bag cheaper. 

My curiosity wants to know how they get all those bags. I don't think they're fake, as they are taking tons of pics in the store, and the bags are set up with matching wallets and stuff. That all takes time, flash bulbs going off, and an SA has to see that's going on, right? 

Tomorrow we're going to the outlet so I'll see if the same bags are there. I also want to know if they make bags for factory, and what's up with the different linings and such.


----------



## karmenzsofia

They're fake. That's how they get that many of them. You don't know what store is depicted in the photos. Photos often are sold with the replicas. You should google replicas so you can see what's out there...


----------



## AuntFlo

^ Do you know for sure they sell fakes? I don't know this seller, so I can't say for sure. We can look at FB, tho. And I've Googled, BTW. And all I can come up with are MK sunnies, perfume and watches. 

Take a look at the sellers pics so you'll see what I mean. You can clearly see the pics are taken in a MK outlet. You can see the shelving, the sale signs, the front door, etc. I'm thinking someone is reselling on the side, like they do with Coach. Possibly an employee, to get away with taking all those pics like that. 


I found this FB on that Toolhaus site for the seller:



Unsure if authentic - leather is stiffer and lining different
Buyer:  ( *Feedback Score Of* 11p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconYellowStar_25x25.gif)


Mar-04-10 05:58

*Reply* by myluckydeals09 (Mar-09-10 21:05):


ALL MY ITEMS 100% KORS- ASK ME FOR KORS STORE RECEIPT 4 THIS ITEM.
*Follow-up* by erica1537 (Mar-15-10 08:13):

MK rep confirmed this bag is from factory store line- explains differences.

 
They DO make factory store bags just like Coach.  This also explains the different colors of Fultons, minus key fobs too, seen on the Bay, that I didn't see in retail stores. Interesting stuff!


----------



## wgs999

The handles are soft, so it's comfortable--and I personally think it looks better--on the arm or handheld.


----------



## crissy11

I posted a question regarding MK customer service issues (just looking for feedback since I was thinking of expanding more into Kors) and was very surprised not to get a reply from one single person that has experience with this. In case you may have missed it, I thought I'd put a link to it hee in case anyone has any feedback. THANKS!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...and-behind-their-products-general-627069.html


----------



## carterazo

AuntFlo said:


> They DO make factory store bags just like Coach.  This also explains the different colors of Fultons, minus key fobs too, seen on the Bay, that I didn't see in retail stores. Interesting stuff!



Is there an outlet near you?  It might be worth the visit.


----------



## carterazo

kings_20 said:


> Anyone have the MK Pushlock satchel?  I am thinking of pulling the trigger for one. I am loving the yellow one right now. Does anone have one and what are their thoughts on this bag?  THXS!



I have two!  vanilla & green - almost bought the blue too.  I love this bag!  I don't carry a lot of stuff, so it is the perfect size for me.  The pockets keep me organized and the pebbled leather is easily cleaned with a baby wipe. (I don't baby my bags, btw.) I took off the long strap and have never used it as I like carrying my bag in the crook of my arm.  I can see how the long strap could b convenient if you need to use it as a cross body.  Still, I think this bag doesn't quite look as nice as a cross body as it does as a satchel.

The yellow is gorgeous!  I would have gotten it in yellow if it had been available....


----------



## Mrs. Mac

OMG I saw FOUR MK's today while I was out on my lunch hour!!!!!!  We are starting to stand out in this world....or I am just noticing them more!!! LOL


----------



## kings_20

Thank you Carterazo!  I am still thinking of the yellow one as yellow is my fave colour and I love how cheerful the bag looks in it.  There is also a luggage one available and I am thinking about that one too!  Sigh, not sure which one I want more.  

Love the yellow but I have a black winter jacket abd don't want to look like a bee lol.  If only I lived in a tropical place


----------



## pickle

Mrs. Mac said:


> OMG I saw FOUR MK's today while I was out on my lunch hour!!!!!!  We are starting to stand out in this world....or I am just noticing them more!!! LOL




they have been increasing in popularity over here too.


----------



## carterazo

kings_20 said:


> Thank you Carterazo!  I am still thinking of the yellow one as yellow is my fave colour and I love how cheerful the bag looks in it.  There is also a luggage one available and I am thinking about that one too!  Sigh, not sure which one I want more.
> 
> Love the yellow but I have a black winter jacket abd don't want to look like a bee lol.  If only I lived in a tropical place



Kings, if yellow is the color you *love*, I would say go for it.  My favorite color combination is black/white/yellow - and I use it year round.   
What's most important is that you love the bag and feel great using it.


----------



## kings_20

^^

That is so true   Do you have any modeling pics to push me over?  Thxs in advance!


----------



## AuntFlo

I just wanted to FYI everyone that it is confirmed there are made for factory bags at the MK outlet/factory store. They all had the more satiny lining with the different logo (not the MK in a circle logo). They were all 25% off. I usually update the Coach outlet thread when I go, so maybe I'll update here when I can get there. 

I was carrying my Astor Large Shoulder, and noticed they were selling them there. But they weren't exactly the same as mine. The leather was lighter, is the only way I can explain it. It even looked a little off from mine. Funny, I saw a woman holding one up and inspecting it, and then she pointed at my bag to her DH. She ended up behind me at the register with it. Maybe I'm a good model. 

I'm a little disappointed with the MFF Laytons. I LOVE the shape & colors it comes in. But the leather is not the same. Definitely not as smooshy and supple as the retail version, and no key clasp. Ugh, I so thought I'd be coming home with that bag today. Not sure what I should do. Maybe I'll think about it tonight and go back tomorrow. 

Maybe I'm just a MFF snob, cuz I couldn't buy a MFF Coach either. :shame: There's probably nothing wrong with the MFF bags. But I notice subtle differences that not sure I can get past.

For those of you buying off the Bay and such, be aware that many people are jumping on the reselling of factory MK's. And they are not the same. 

Some may not care. However, if you're picky, you will.


----------



## nascar fan

crissy11 said:


> I posted a question regarding MK customer service issues (just looking for feedback since I was thinking of expanding more into Kors) and was very surprised not to get a reply from one single person that has experience with this. In case you may have missed it, I thought I'd put a link to it hee in case anyone has any feedback. THANKS!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...and-behind-their-products-general-627069.html


I am too busy to read back to see if anyone else answered, but, yes, the local MK boutique is VERY customer-satisfaction oriented.  They bend over backwards if you have an issue.  I have shopped with them for several yrs now, and I have bought, returned, bought kept, bought, been allergic to, bought, etc.  You get the point.  Anyway, they do free repairs.  

I LOVE my MK SA!  He is just the best.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

AuntFlo said:


> I just wanted to FYI everyone that it is confirmed there are made for factory bags at the MK outlet/factory store. They all had the more satiny lining with the different logo (not the MK in a circle logo). They were all 25% off. I usually update the Coach outlet thread when I go, so maybe I'll update here when I can get there.
> 
> I was carrying my Astor Large Shoulder, and noticed they were selling them there. But they weren't exactly the same as mine. The leather was lighter, is the only way I can explain it. It even looked a little off from mine. Funny, I saw a woman holding one up and inspecting it, and then she pointed at my bag to her DH. She ended up behind me at the register with it. Maybe I'm a good model.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed with the MFF Laytons. I LOVE the shape & colors it comes in. But the leather is not the same. Definitely not as smooshy and supple as the retail version, and no key clasp. Ugh, I so thought I'd be coming home with that bag today. Not sure what I should do. Maybe I'll think about it tonight and go back tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a MFF snob, cuz I couldn't buy a MFF Coach either. :shame: There's probably nothing wrong with the MFF bags. But I notice subtle differences that not sure I can get past.
> 
> For those of you buying off the Bay and such, be aware that many people are jumping on the reselling of factory MK's. And they are not the same.
> 
> Some may not care. However, if you're picky, you will.


 
I feel the same....I honestly just TRIED to buy a MFF for the first time b/c I was itching for something in graphite/gunmetal....so I bought a Coach Zoe at a steal of $100 with tax....well, it's going back.  The entire top of the bag is flaking off and it was NEVER used...just bought last night....I am going to purchase the MK gunmetal bag I wanted now.  And I didnt care for the MFF MK's either....I'd rather buy in Macy's when they are having a sale, etc.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

nascar fan said:


> I am too busy to read back to see if anyone else answered, but, yes, the local MK boutique is VERY customer-satisfaction oriented. They bend over backwards if you have an issue. I have shopped with them for several yrs now, and I have bought, returned, bought kept, bought, been allergic to, bought, etc. You get the point. Anyway, they do free repairs.
> 
> I LOVE my MK SA! He is just the best.


 
GREAT!!!  I found an SA in my local boutique who I really "meshed" with as well and she is VERY helpful.  She is the one who sprayed my luggage purse for me!!!!


----------



## carterazo

kings_20 said:


> ^^
> 
> That is so true   Do you have any modeling pics to push me over?  Thxs in advance!



Oh, oh, I'm afraid I don't have any.... :shame:
What I can say is that I tend to dress in a very classic style.  I love pairing a basic black pencil skirt with a pretty white shirt and use my bag as a pop of color. 

I have paired my yellow bag with grey, dark blue, tan, white, etc.  Yellow is a very versatile color that goes with many things if you ask me.


----------



## carterazo

AuntFlo said:


> I just wanted to FYI everyone that it is confirmed there are made for factory bags at the MK outlet/factory store. They all had the more satiny lining with the different logo (not the MK in a circle logo). They were all 25% off. I usually update the Coach outlet thread when I go, so maybe I'll update here when I can get there.
> 
> I was carrying my Astor Large Shoulder, and noticed they were selling them there. But they weren't exactly the same as mine. The leather was lighter, is the only way I can explain it. It even looked a little off from mine. Funny, I saw a woman holding one up and inspecting it, and then she pointed at my bag to her DH. She ended up behind me at the register with it. Maybe I'm a good model.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed with the MFF Laytons. I LOVE the shape & colors it comes in. But the leather is not the same. Definitely not as smooshy and supple as the retail version, and no key clasp. Ugh, I so thought I'd be coming home with that bag today. Not sure what I should do. Maybe I'll think about it tonight and go back tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a MFF snob, cuz I couldn't buy a MFF Coach either. :shame: There's probably nothing wrong with the MFF bags. But I notice subtle differences that not sure I can get past.
> 
> For those of you buying off the Bay and such, be aware that many people are jumping on the reselling of factory MK's. And they are not the same.
> 
> Some may not care. However, if you're picky, you will.



I understand what you mean. I went into an MK factory store once, took one look around and walked right out.  I was very disappointed.  Now, I admit that I am very picky and I have bought my MK's on sale at Lord & Taylor and Macy's.  The prices didn't even compare.  I did not stay long enough to check out the quality so I can't speak to that. I have bought a couple bags at the Coach factory store, but I have been in there many times and I rarely see something I love. I guess it is also a matter of luck meeting your personal taste.


----------



## WithFrises

My name is With Frises and I'm a Michael Korsaholic!

Ok, I got my two new bags from the MK outlet, and despite the fact that the SA there gave me a canned spiel about how they made the same way as the regular line, I can definitely tell that they are not the same bags. I am fine with that because I didn't want to spend too much and the bags are still very beautiful. I do have one gripe though. They do not give dust bags at the outlet store and I am very much into keeping my things protected. So as far as getting deals on beautiful bags, the outlet is the way to go if you don't mind the bags not being the exact same styles. But the lack of dustbags is annoying.


----------



## Sugar Fly

The hardware on my Astor Satchel is turning black!  Any ideas on what to use for cleaning it without ruining the leather?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

WithFrises said:


> the outlet is the way to go if you don't mind the bags not being the exact same styles. But the lack of dustbags is annoying.


 
Coach doesn't give out dust bags either at the oulet. Those dustbags must be a big ticket item.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

AuntFlo said:


> I just wanted to FYI everyone that it is confirmed there are made for factory bags at the MK outlet/factory store. .


 

Most of the luxury brands at the outlet malls make special lines to sell at the outlet/factory stores . Generally the quality of the lines are lesser than the full price stores.  This allows them to keep the outlet stores stocked at all times.  They are more of a factory store than a true outlet store ( irregulars, past season, discontinues, returns). Just a marketing gimmick IMO


----------



## AuntFlo

Thanks for the replies! I'm glad you guys understand. I decided to hold off on the MFF bags. Instead, we went hunting for MK bags at other stores. 

Marshalls - they had NADA. Nothing.  Barely even had shoes.

TJ Maxx - like one Hudson.  

Macy's - they had some Layton's but they were different as well. Maybe MK makes bags specifically for retailers as well. In any case, none were on sale I would have grabbed. They offered 10% if you have a Macy's charge.  Big whoop. But they had stock of stuff. Saw a suede Hamilton that everyone was caressing and fondling, it was hot! 

Annie Sez- if you have one near you, get there as soon as possible.  They have lots of MK and the bags are get this: *buy one get one 50% off.*  They had patent totes, Austins, Frankies, and another hobo type bag that was small. Stuff like that. Unfortunately for me, didn't have my style of bag, but I will continue to stalk them as that's where I found my Astor. They also have belts, clothes, and shoes! They had a beautiful pair of Fulton platform sandals marked down, but my step sister feet couldn't fit that glass slipper.


----------



## WithFrises

BEBEPURSE said:


> Coach doesn't give out dust bags either at the oulet. Those dustbags must be a big ticket item.




I even asked if I could buy one and that didn't work.. Yeah, the factories want to make sure we know our place in the food chain.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Just a little somethin' to share with you girls.

I have tons of Coach bags, a couple of Louis Vuitton's (one I paid WAY more than I've ever paid for a purse), a few Tressje's , and a few Michael Kors.

My hubby was talking last night, and he said he can't believe the LV's are so expensive, that if he didn't know how much I'd paid, he would think they were really inexpensive since some of my other bags are so pretty(they're the Ebene ones, not the mono)......so today, I had him go in my closet and pick out the one(s) he liked best, and lo and behold, it was my MK Luggage Satchel! I couldn't believe it!!! The least expensive of ALL my purses, and that's the one he liked the best, not even knowing how much I'd paid for it. 

He said the leather looks and smells SO good and it looks like a rich bag to him. I got it NWT on Ebay for $160!

If only I'd known, I coulda saved myself ALOT of money.........
Guess he's now a MK fan. lol


----------



## crissy11

That's amazing, my DH too!! He doesn't like Coach at all and if he is buying me a gift and it's going to be a purse (which he knows is my absolute favorite gift) he buys me Kors. Funny how the men like the Kors stuff better than Coach isn't it??



Coach Lover Too said:


> Just a little somethin' to share with you girls.
> 
> I have tons of Coach bags, a couple of Louis Vuitton's (one I paid WAY more than I've ever paid for a purse), a few Tressje's , and a few Michael Kors.
> 
> My hubby was talking last night, and he said he can't believe the LV's are so expensive, that if he didn't know how much I'd paid, he would think they were really inexpensive since some of my other bags are so pretty(they're the Ebene ones, not the mono)......so today, I had him go in my closet and pick out the one(s) he liked best, and lo and behold, it was my MK Luggage Satchel! I couldn't believe it!!! The least expensive of ALL my purses, and that's the one he liked the best, not even knowing how much I'd paid for it.
> 
> He said the leather looks and smells SO good and it looks like a rich bag to him. I got it NWT on Ebay for $160!
> 
> If only I'd known, I coulda saved myself ALOT of money.........
> Guess he's now a MK fan. lol


----------



## GingerSnap527

Today I was very close to buying the Heidi clutch in Aubergine today, but then decided against it.

I knew the pebbled, non-smooth appearance would get to me so I decided to wait for something else to pop-up.

Looked so cute online, but unfortunately I like smooth looking leather. Maybe MK will come out with something small, smooth, and purple!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

My DH likes the Kors stuff better too!!!!!!!  He HATED the Coach logo stuff....wasnt too fond of the leather either, but Kors he says knows how to make leather!!!!!!!  LOLOLOL


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm so surprised to find out the guys really love the Kors!!
Mine hates the LV's, ok with the Coach's, but really likes the Kors. Who woulda thunk it??!?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Mk needs it's own sub-forum! It's gotten really popular!


----------



## crissy11

God knows we are trying. I mentioned in the feedback thread that he must have done something to really tick someone off around here.


----------



## carterazo

GingerSnap527 said:


> Today I was very close to buying the Heidi clutch in Aubergine today, but then decided against it.
> 
> I knew the pebbled, non-smooth appearance would get to me so I decided to wait for something else to pop-up.
> 
> Looked so cute online, but unfortunately I like smooth looking leather. Maybe MK will come out with something small, smooth, and purple!



I love how MK can satisfy both our likes/preferences: I admire the smooth leather, but am afraid of scratching the it.  I love, love, MK's pebbled leather - it is sooo smooshy and wears like iron.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

OTE=crissy11;16713952]God knows we are trying. I mentioned in the feedback thread that he must have done something to really tick someone off around here. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Mrs. Mac

carterazo said:


> I love how MK can satisfy both our likes/preferences: I admire the smooth leather, but am afraid of scratching the it. I love, love, MK's pebbled leather - it is sooo smooshy and wears like iron.


 
Use the Michael Kors rain and stain guard spray.....it will protect your bag....then if you see any scratches/stains etc you can use the conditioner to fade them out!!!!!  My SA told me this and it REALLY works!!!!  I like his rain/stain guard so much that I am spraying all my shoes with it, too!!!!


----------



## muranogrl

I think that I'm coming on over!  I have in the past been a very loyal coach shopper.  However, I saw a gorgeous MK bag on a girl in the mall and I couldn't stop thinking about it.  Then I started watching the website... and yesterday I went into a MK store for the first time.  It's an hour away. 
Anyways, I'm in love.  I really want to just sell all of my coach and go crazy at MK.  What's wrong with me?
Enough about me.... why doesn't MK have it's own designer forum?


----------



## sandc

^^MK is what made me jump ship on Coach as well.  I still have a few Coach leather pieces that I don't want to part with, but I sold some as well.  Now I have an MK and a Rebecca Minkoff and I am thinking about another MK.  I have really enjoyed looking at other brands besides Coach and MK has some really great stuff.


----------



## muranogrl

sandc said:


> ^^MK is what made me jump ship on Coach as well. I still have a few Coach leather pieces that I don't want to part with, but I sold some as well. Now I have an MK and a Rebecca Minkoff and I am thinking about another MK. I have really enjoyed looking at other brands besides Coach and MK has some really great stuff.


 Hey Sandc, I remember you from the coach forum


----------



## sandc

muranogrl said:


> Hey Sandc, I remember you from the coach forum



Too funny.   I remember people saying that Coach was a "starter purse" for designer purses and I had thought, okay. . .whatever. Now here I am. My local mall got an MK boutique and I wandered in one day instead of the Coach across the aisle. Walked out with an oasis blue Hamilton and started my search for the drawstring Astor I now own and I haven't really looked back.


----------



## muranogrl

Yeah.  Something is wrong with me  I just bought 3 new coach bags last week.  One of them I LOVE but the other two, I'm wondering if it was just hype and PCE driving me to buy.


----------



## crissy11

muranogrl said:


> Yeah.  Something is wrong with me  I just bought 3 new coach bags last week.  One of them I LOVE but the other two, I'm wondering if it was just hype and PCE driving me to buy.



I am willing to bet that is exactly what it was. I got caught up in the PCE/latest Coach hype until my DH actually pointed it out to me. MK doesn't do new floorsets all the time nor PCE so you don't get the same feeding frenzy and I for one think that is a good thing.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

crissy11 said:


> I am willing to bet that is exactly what it was. I got caught up in the PCE/latest Coach hype until my DH actually pointed it out to me. MK doesn't do new floorsets all the time nor PCE so you don't get the same feeding frenzy and I for one think that is a good thing.


 
ITA!!!!  We dont need PCE!!!!!  We just need to watch Project Runway and drool over MK himself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

sandc said:


> Too funny.  I remember people saying that Coach was a "starter purse" for designer purses and I had thought, okay. . .whatever. Now here I am. My local mall got an MK boutique and I wandered in one day instead of the Coach across the aisle. Walked out with an oasis blue Hamilton and started my search for the drawstring Astor I now own and I haven't really looked back.


 
I was told Coach was the "starter purse" for designer purses as well....then I branched off...and here I am!!!  You all MUST check out his sunnies, scarves, belts, etc etc etc.....OMG!!!!!


----------



## crissy11

Mrs. Mac said:


> ITA!!!! We dont need PCE!!!!! We just need to watch Project Runway and drool over MK himself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I didn't even know he was on that show. I'm not at all a fan of reality TV so I never watch any of those shows, but maybe I should check this out. Does he seem like a nice guy? He's not an a-hole like Karl Lagerfeld is he? That would make me very sad. What night is Runway on?? What's the show about?


----------



## ildera5

Coach Lover Too said:


> Mk needs it's own sub-forum! It's gotten really popular!



I agree!  It would be a fun bunch!!  I need to branch out from my Coach and LV -- I will still love them, but I like seeing new things and MK has started to catch my eye again -- not that Chrissy's reveals had anything to do with it!  LOL!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

crissy11 said:


> I didn't even know he was on that show. I'm not at all a fan of reality TV so I never watch any of those shows, but maybe I should check this out. Does he seem like a nice guy? He's not an a-hole like Karl Lagerfeld is he? That would make me very sad. What night is Runway on?? What's the show about?


 
when he is judging the designers he's "not so nice" but the SA in my boutique has gone to dinner parties he has hosted and she said he is a sweetheart!  I almost passed out when she said she met him at one of his parties!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

ildera5 said:


> I agree! It would be a fun bunch!! I need to branch out from my Coach and LV -- I will still love them, but I like seeing new things and MK has started to catch my eye again -- not that Chrissy's reveals had anything to do with it! LOL!


 
crissy does the BEST reveals!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiba

I just bought a new MK 2 weeks ago.  The Collette in aubergine.  Fell in love with the colour, such a nice dark purple and wonderful thick pebbly leather.  The organizer pockets are great for a daily driver, everything important goes in the pockets and I put my car keys on the leash so they don't disappear at the bottom.  

http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## SamMill2010

I just bought this Michael Kors purse at Nordstrom yesterday
What do you think?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3122939?origin=category
the fur is soooo soft
could not stop drooling over it.
I think it is actually comparable to LV too. 
ahhh opinions about this purse please. 
is it a keeper?
I have matching  flats by Tory Burch..
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2915149...-1968-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## muranogrl

Oh that's hot!  Leapard is so big this year.  How big is it?  You should model it too


----------



## SamMill2010

ok I will model it..
should I create a new post and in what section =)


----------



## muranogrl

Yes!  You should take lots of photos and do a reveal thread!  I love reveals


----------



## WithFrises

Lots of reveal threads will help our cause greatly


----------



## TejasMama

Does anyone use the large Hamilton as an every day bag?  Does anyone have this in python?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

TejasMama said:


> Does anyone use the large Hamilton as an every day bag? Does anyone have this in python?


 

I just bought it last weekend but I am saving if for mid fall -winter bag cycle. I plan on using it for an everyday bag.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

SamMill2010 said:


> I just bought this Michael Kors purse at Nordstrom yesterday
> What do you think?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3122939?origin=category
> the fur is soooo soft
> could not stop drooling over it.
> I think it is actually comparable to LV too.
> ahhh opinions about this purse please.
> is it a keeper?


 
WOW!!!!!     It is gorgy. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## carterazo

Very sassy!!!  

You must make a reveal thread!


----------



## thebagqueen

love mk! i have a black hamilton satchel and just got the white ceramic glitz watch. he also has a fabulous new camel coat that i want


----------



## muranogrl

Oh I'm looking for a camel coat.  Do you have a picture?


----------



## Flip88

Love the MK leopard bag


----------



## Mrs. Mac

MK leopard is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandc

I will be heading to the mall later today. Need to shop for some clothes for our NYC trip.  I imagine I will happen to go into the MK store.   I cannot resist. It is like a tractor beam that pulls me in!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I'm going later too!!!!!!!!  Will definitely be browsing in the MK boutique!!!!!!!!


----------



## muranogrl

Ugh.  I wish that I lived closer!!


----------



## nascar fan

LOVE the leopard!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

saw the leopard IRL and petted it....and couldnt stop!!!!!  LOL


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I personally don't care for calf hair bags...it seems creepy to me...but, I love the uptown Astor silhouette...


----------



## twdavis

I'm in LOVE with my black patent Chain ID hobo!!!!! I'm sure this will be my GO TO FAV bag!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ saw that bag in Off Fifth yesterday and it's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ildera5

Hey Chrissy -- I saw your Grommet bag today in the colour, Luggage (I think it is called)!  I was in Coach, AGAIN .. LOL .. and a woman had it on.  I kept staring at it and wishing that I had seen it in purple when it came out -- it is gorgeous!!


----------



## crissy11

ildera5 said:


> Hey Chrissy -- I saw your Grommet bag today in the colour, Luggage (I think it is called)! I was in Coach, AGAIN .. LOL .. and a woman had it on. I kept staring at it and wishing that I had seen it in purple when it came out -- it is gorgeous!!


 
Here is one on ebay for  $289 - I paid $400. It thas the best leather of any bag I own - including my other 2 Kors. So thick and yet so soft. I remember being at Holt Renfrew in Montreal last Thanksgiving and seeing it across the room, it was love at first sight. I completely obsessed on it and almost missed out on it myself - I got the last one they had here at the MK store when my DH got it for me for my birthday last year. 

_NOT my auction. I have nothing for sale on ebay._


http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-MICHAEL-KORS...384?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19b89bb068


----------



## ilovecoco.

is the michael kors site down for anyone else? i can get to the homepage, but not actual handbags


----------



## Mrs. Mac

ildera5 said:


> Hey Chrissy -- I saw your Grommet bag today in the colour, Luggage (I think it is called)! I was in Coach, AGAIN .. LOL .. and a woman had it on. I kept staring at it and wishing that I had seen it in purple when it came out -- it is gorgeous!!


 
I have this bag in luggage and LOVE the leather!!! It is AMAZING!  Unfortunately I have only used this bag ONCE b/c I found myself missing my python tote.....I really need to take the braided grommet out again....soon....LOL


----------



## carterazo

ilovecoco. said:


> is the michael kors site down for anyone else? i can get to the homepage, but not actual handbags



Hasn't worked properly for a while.  Don't know what's wrong.  Hope it's up and running well soon.


----------



## crissy11

carterazo said:


> Hasn't worked properly for a while. Don't know what's wrong. Hope it's up and running well soon.


 
It's really weird - it seems to be down for some but not others. I have never had a problem with it and I go on there about every second day - I just checked and it's working fine.

I wonder if it's a location/country issue??


----------



## carterazo

Just tried it again and I get a "request denied" message.


----------



## Nat

Guys, looks like it's gonna happen!! => http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/wanted-michael-kors-subforum-447822-14.html#post16810888


----------



## crissy11

Nat said:


> Guys, looks like it's gonna happen!! => http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/wanted-michael-kors-subforum-447822-14.html#post16810888


 
YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everyone go over and say thank you!! 

I'm going to the Michael Kors outlet on Saturday for the first time - I'll actually be able to do a reveal in the brand new MK thread. MORE EXCITED I COULD NOT BE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandc

Awesome!


----------



## crissy11

Even my DH said he is happy about this because he always thought there should be one. He's a little worried now that he's actually happy about it though, he really shouldn't care.


----------



## crissy11

I've never actually witnessed the birth of a new sub-forum before, I'm kind of excited, it's like having a baby. Well I've never actually had a baby, but I can't imagine it being as exciting as this. :lolots:

How will we know when it's up - except for checking every 5 minutes!!?? And I wonder where they will put it since he does both high end bags and less expensive bags? I guess in the "designer" as opposed to "premium designer".


----------



## iluvmybags

you'll know it's open when you start seeing all of the existing MK threads have been moved.  They'll probably have little arrows on the left-hand side and when you click on the thread to reply, you'll be directed to the new sub-forum where the thread should be housed

My guess is that it'll probably be housed in the Designer Forum since MbyMK is more popular and the clothing/shoes are wrapped up in there as well -- I know he started out as a Premium Designer, ad a lot of people still buy those bags (that's where most of my interest is), but I think he's probably more well known because of his more "economical" lines


----------



## crissy11

Awesome, thanks so much for the info. I didn't know that all the existing threads would be moved over, that's great!!

I'm so excited to do my reveals over there, it makes going to the outlet even more fun now. 



iluvmybags said:


> you'll know it's open when you start seeing all of the existing MK threads have been moved. They'll probably have little arrows on the left-hand side and when you click on the thread to reply, you'll be directed to the new sub-forum where the thread should be housed
> 
> My guess is that it'll probably be housed in the Designer Forum since MbyMK is more popular and the clothing/shoes are wrapped up in there as well -- I know he started out as a Premium Designer, ad a lot of people still buy those bags (that's where most of my interest is), but I think he's probably more well known because of his more "economical" lines


----------



## iluvmybags

it can be a time consuming project, so it may take a while to get the forum up and running and then to move all of the MK threads over, especially since they're housed throughout tPF and not just in the General Handbags section.  They then need to assign Mods and organize the new sub-forum.


----------



## WithFrises

Let's make Mr. Kors proud, and post our little hearts out.


----------



## ildera5

Woo Hoo!  Yippee!!  Thanks!!


----------



## ildera5

crissy11 said:


> I'm going to the Michael Kors outlet on Saturday for the first time - I'll actually be able to do a reveal in the brand new MK thread. MORE EXCITED I COULD NOT BE!!!!!!!!!



Okay Yoda!  LOL!  I am so happy for you too !  I am going to head up there this month too -- I have some vacation time coming!  I can not go on Saturday because I have to work -- it would have been great to meet up and drool over MK though !  

Oops, that might change .. LOL .. they are open until 9pm on Saturdays!!


----------



## crissy11

ildera5 said:


> Okay Yoda!  LOL!  I am so happy for you too !  I am going to head up there this month too -- I have some vacation time coming!  I can not go on Saturday because I have to work -- it would have been great to meet up and drool over MK though !
> 
> Oops, that might change .. LOL .. they are open until 9pm on Saturdays!!



I'll probably be there somewhere around 2:00 if we leave at 9:00 on Saturday. I'll probably be at MK for a good 2 hours if I know me.  Then we have dinner plans and I'll have to go back on Sunday to do the rest of the mall! I can't wait!! 

Yoda.


----------



## jxwilliams

Wow fantastic news about the new sub-forum!!


----------



## carterazo

crissy11 said:


> I'm going to the Michael Kors outlet on Saturday for the first time - I'll actually be able to do a reveal in the brand new MK thread. MORE EXCITED I COULD NOT BE!!!!!!!!!



That'll be awesome!  I can't wait!


----------



## carterazo

crissy11 said:


> Even my DH said he is happy about this because he always thought there should be one. He's a little worried now that he's actually happy about it though, he really shouldn't care.



:lolots:


----------



## Mrs. Mac

OMG JUST saw this!!!!!!  I am SO SO SO excited!!!!!!!  GREAT news and cant wait to see our subforum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Project Runway is on tonight!!!!!!  YAY!!!!!


----------



## crissy11

Mrs. Mac said:


> OMG JUST saw this!!!!!! I am SO SO SO excited!!!!!!! GREAT news and cant wait to see our subforum!!!!!!!!!!


 
I was wondering where the heck you were!! This is HUGE news!! I'm going to the MK outlet on Saturday - WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessD

OMGOMG!!! we FINALLY got a MK subforum!!!!!!


----------



## Bella12378

Hedwig said:


> I do not have one yet but I have been thinking about purchasing one.
> I like the Astor line and the Lattington line looks amazing too.
> 
> I posted a thread recently asking if anybody happens to own the Palm Beach satchel. Does any of you girls own one? I would be very interested in hearing your opinions on it.


 
I love the Oversized ID Tan shoulder Bag....I just purchased one!  Tell me what you think....


----------



## jxwilliams

Love it!!  It's so chic on you!!


----------



## Bella12378

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bella12378

Does anyone know where you can purchase the interior lining for michael Kors Handbags? I know there are many different fabrics/styles, but I had a permanent marker leak in my MK handbag pocket, so I was looking to see if there is anywhere to purchase the interior lining. I would really appreciate any ideas/help I can get.
Thanks so much,


----------



## Just a Fan

I have the MK edie shoulder tote in peanut, and I love it.


----------



## lov




----------



## canadarocks

Well, after leaving the brand for a few years, YUP, I'm back again !!! Thanks to the Michael Kors outlet in Tannersville, PA. Just came home with a large Milo tote, as well as my forever favorite, the medium Astor bag in, what else ??? luggage color, of course !!!


----------



## kkbrown7023

I absolutlely love his line!! Does anybody happen to know the name of this purse?? I can't find it anywhere.........


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I need some help here girls!  I am a true bagaholic but recently I have culled my collection and am moving toward more usable, lighter weight pieces that are a bit classic in style.  I am petite so its tough to pull off too many of the big bags but sometimes I can.  My latest want is a bag that I have only one of at the present time.  It is the MK Ecru Gia Satchel.  My first thought was a bit skeptical in that it's only a satchel - no crossbody/shoulder strap but then when I held it, it felt just awesome as a satchel.  As for looks it was just so spectacular compared to the bags I came to see, the small Hamilton and the Gansevoort . . . So, unfortunately it is priced higher as it's in the exclusive line.  It's $795.  My fear is that I find it next season listed for $250 somewhere!  Ugh.  Can I get some opinion as to what you girls think of this bag . . .   I am very good with my bags but yes this is ecru but SAs agreed it was my color.  The only other bag I am considering is the Coach Pinnacle Louisa in parchment and the price is close.  Would love to hear your takes on this.


----------

